# *Tunes*



## noirua (25 September 2007)

Feeling a bit bored or sad. Maybe your stock is not doing much today. Well, come here for a pleasant tune.
For the moment it's "Land Down Under":  http://home.iprimus.com.au/gunnado/landdownunder.html


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 September 2007)

noirua said:


> Feeling a bit bored or sad. Maybe your stock is not doing much today. Well, come here for a pleasant tune.
> For the moment it's "Land Down Under":  http://home.iprimus.com.au/gunnado/landdownunder.html



Sorry no offence but thats a crap version, i was waiting for someone to start singing but worked out i had to do it  I aint that crash hot  it actually made me more depressed LOL:
Heres another 4 versions that may do the song justice
This
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3vYO6fJM3o
or  this ad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As6s4Vt_3uw
at the football
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54TCQrK0b5k
and maybe Pennywise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRutbuFJ8dw
But each to his/her own


----------



## Whiskers (25 September 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Sorry no offence but thats a crap version,




That's the doctors waiting room version.


----------



## noirua (26 September 2007)

Right now, it's back to sensible tunes, with the Wild Rover:

http://www.imagesaustralia.com/thewildrover.htm

Hi Whiskers and BIG BWACULL, anymore complaints and I will post "Rolf Harris":


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2007)

noi see if you can listen to this right throught ..
and then get it out of your head lol
 Anthem (Recording Season 1983)


> Tommy KÃ¶rberg in the studio recording this beautiful version, taken from The Making Of Chess TV Special


----------



## noirua (26 September 2007)

The National Anthem!  It goes on and on and there's no singing, thank heavens:  http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/8106/Anthems/australia.htm


----------



## noirua (26 September 2007)

Now it's on to "Waltzing Matilda" and best played in trumpet style at full blast ie "Shake the House Down" or "Blast everyone in the office volume":  http://www.hamilton.net.au/matilda.html


----------



## imajica (26 September 2007)

check out the innovative live sampling and great voice of KT Tunstall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-K4CXvxNcw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0j_VEs3kXA


----------



## Whiskers (26 September 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi Whiskers and BIG BWACULL, anymore complaints and I will post "Rolf Harris":




Actually I didn't mind Rolf when I was a Kid. 

These were my virtual anthems when I was growing up. I remember I used to let them rip to my self ( the chourses anyway) when I was alone in the country. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xryMJD9TKZQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwDWNKgD_rM

Aahhh those were the days.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2007)

imajica said:


> check out the innovative live sampling and great voice of KT Tunstall
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-K4CXvxNcw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0j_VEs3kXA



brilliant m8 - and as you say - innovative - specially the second one (a one girl band) and specially after the 3m50s mark lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2007)

Whiskers said:


> These were my virtual anthems when I was growing up. I remember I used to let them rip to my self ( the chourses anyway) when I was alone in the country.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwDWNKgD_rM Que Sera, Sera
> 
> Aahhh those were the days.



whiskers - takes me back to a bar in HK - the Philippino singer used to sing "Que Sera, Sera" , - and every time he tried to finish, the crowd used to repeat the chorus " ... "QUE  SERA  SERA " - all at 120 decibels lol - used to go on for bludy hours .


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2007)

Paolo Nutini - A Man's a man (for a' that !! )
lyrics:-
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=160213&highlight=burns#post160213


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2007)

speaking of the way some people thrive on music
a courier just pulled up 
blasting Strauss
I said "is that radio?"

"hek no" he says - "that's one of the CD's I play all day 
Andre Rieu - Dutch violinist and conductor
coming to Aus next year - 
can't wait !! "
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Rieu

lol - good on ya m8 I said 
Almost as keen as the kids get over some bludy Californication nonsense


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

TACK - Lonesome Road
High School Acapella Group - ( not bad - esp for no instruments )

btw here's Andre Rieu with some chicks (English violin foursome, "Bond") - enjoying themselves at least 
http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2004/08/04/1091557908314.html

 Victory, Bond and Andre Rieu


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

lol - violin like you've never heard it before !! 
(and that goes for the singing as well )

 I will survive

and for COMPLETE contrast , lol ....
(less humourous, slightly more sexy lol) 

 bond (Explosive)


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

More humour lol (cripes these blokes are idiots) :-

 Ticket to Ride

 Rachmaninov had big Hands

 Piano Lesson

 igudesman and Joo - Riverdance


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2007)

Pretty Woman - Rockapella (again no instruments )
 Mockingbird - Carly Simon and James Taylor
(I might rise above, I might go below, ride with the tide,  and go with the flow )


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2007)

Sherbet - Howzat (Remastered Edit)


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 October 2007)

THE DEADWOOD STAGE "DORIS DAY"
, lol


----------



## noirua (5 October 2007)

The odd laugh or two, probably before the "deadwood stage", but anyway, he'd have loved good olde Doris:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZPkrkT6BVQ

It's a bit crackly this. Yes indeed, and so would you be if they'd played you this many times. How very, very jolly anyway, thank you Charles.

Charles Penrose, pen name Charles Jolly, sang this in 1922, and here is his epitaph, long forgotten:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Laughing_Policeman_(song))

Top of the hit parade with over 1 million records sold.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

4th of July 2007 - Mount Rushmore Singers


> Picture of Mount Rushmore with the four presidents animated to sing.... in answer to the most frequently asked questions (1) the song is "Sing a Song/I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing" by the Gaither Vocal Band from their "Acapella" album. (2) Voice animation was done with CrazyTalk for each president separately and the four parts were put together with Sony Movie Studio.




ps - good one there noi ,lol - laughing cop 

 Bush at Rushmore


> President Bush gives a speech at Mt. Rushmore with humorous results in this short animation entitled Dubya and the Forefathers



 War (what is it good for)


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

colin rudd - mountains of mourne
hell he does a good job of this !! 



> The Mountains of Mourne
> Oh Mary this London's a wonderful sight
> with the people here working by day and by night
> They don't sow potatoes nor barley nor wheat
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

Les Humphries Singers - Mexico 1972



> Les Humphries Singers - Mexico 1972
> Sing Mexico, Mexico, Mexico, Mexico
> 
> In 1580 we sailed our little ship around the coast
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

Les Humphries Singers - Mama Lou 1973



> Les Humphries Singers - Mama Lou 1973
> Hey hey hey hey!
> Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma Loo
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2007)

speaking of pot heads lol
 take this waltz leonard cohen


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2007)

Apparently he copied *Frederico GarcÃ­a Lorca *
(here are the two poems side by side ..)
http://www.webheights.net/speakingcohen/waltz.htm

Take This Waltz
(After Lorca) 
*Little Viennese Waltz *

Now in Vienna there are ten pretty women.
There's a shoulder where death comes to cry.
There's a lobby with nine hundred windows.
There's a tree where the doves go to die.
There's a piece that was torn from the morning,
and it hangs in the Gallery of Frost --
Ay, ay ay ay
Take this waltz, take this waltz,
take this waltz with the clamp on its jaws.

*In Vienna there are ten little girls
a shoulder for death to cry on
and a forest of dried pigeons.
There is a fragment of tomorrow
in the museum of winter frost.
There is a thousand-windowed dance hall.*
*
Ay, ay, ay, ay!
Take this close-mouthed waltz.*


* Little waltz, little waltz, little waltz,
of itself, of death, and of brandy
that dips its tail in the sea.*


I want you, I want you, I want you
on a chair with a dead magazine.
In the cave at the tip of the lily,
in some hallway where love's never been.
On a bed where the moon has been sweating,
in a cry filled with footsteps and sand --
Ay, ay ay ay
Take this waltz, take this waltz,
take its broken waist in your hand.

* I love you, I love you, I love you,
with the armchair and the book of death
down the melancholy hallway,
in the iris's dark garret,
in our bed that was once the moon's bed,
and in that dance the turtle dreamed of.

Ay, ay, ay, ay!
Take this broken-waisted waltz*

This waltz, this waltz, this waltz, this waltz
with its very own breath
of brandy and death,
dragging its tail in the sea.


There's a concert hall in Vienna
where your mouth had a thousand reviews.
There's a bar where the boys have stopped talking,
they've been sentenced to death by the blues.
Ah, but who is it climbs to your picture
with a garland of freshly cut tears?
Ay, ay ay ay
Take this waltz, take this waltz,
take this waltz, it's been dying for years.

*In Vienna there are four mirrors
in which your mouth and the echoes play.
There is a death for piano
that paints the little boys blue.
There are beggars on the roof.
There are fresh garlands of tears.

Aye, ay, ay, ay!
Take this waltz that dies in my arms.*

There's an attic where children are playing,
where I've got to lie down with you soon,
in a dream of Hungarian lanterns,
in the mist of some sweet afternoon.
And I'll see what you've chained to your sorrow,
all your sheep and your lilies of snow --
Ay, ay ay ay
Take this waltz, take this waltz
with its "I'll never forget you, you know!"

*Because I love you, I love you, my love,
in the attic where children play,
dreaming ancient lights of Hungary
through the noise, the balmy afternoon,
seeing sheep and irises of snow
through the dark silence of your forehead.

Ay, ay, ay ay!
Take this "I will always love you" waltz.*

And I'll dance with you in Vienna,
I'll be wearing a river's disguise.
The hyacinth wild on my shoulder
my mouth on the dew of your thighs.
And I'll bury my soul in a scrapbook,
with the photographs there and the moss.
And I'll yield to the flood of your beauty,
my cheap violin and my cross.
And you'll carry me down on your dancing
to the pools that you lift on your wrist --
O my love, O my love
Take this waltz, take this waltz,
it's yours now. It's all that there is.

*In Vienna I will dance with you
in a costume with a river's head.
See how the hyacinths line my banks!
I will leave my mouth between your legs,
my soul in photographs and lilies,
and in the dark wake of your footsteps,
my love, my love, I will have to leave
violin and grave, the waltzing ribbons.*


Leonard Cohen

from the original by 
* Frederico GarcÃ­a Lorca*


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2007)

A couple of Rodgers & Hammerstein love songs - hell they could compose / write . 

 "If I Loved You" - Mario Frangoulis with Deborah Myers 


> Mario Frangoulis singing with Deborah Myers a Rodgers & Hammerstein II song for the Voices for Darfur 2004 concert in London's Royal Albert Hall




  South Pacific - Some Enchanted Evening 1958

  Carousel 1956- If I Loved You (reprise)


> Gordon MacRae as Billy Bigelow and Shirley Jones as Julie Jordan in Rodgers and Hammerstein's 1956 film "Carousel". Gordon MacRae singing If I Loved You (reprise) during the scene where Julie (Shirley) finds the star on the table Billy (Gordon) left for Louise who refused to take it and ran in the house



 What's The Use Of Wonderin


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VfAuFAgHpzc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VfAuFAgHpzc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Hey, how do you upload a video from YouTube so that it doesn't come up like the mess I created?

BTW, did you know the avalanches were from Melbourne?

This is an awesome song from a fantastic album.


----------



## Pat (10 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> lol - violin like you've never heard it before !!
> (and that goes for the singing as well )
> 
> I will survive
> ...



That 2nd video is the theme (guess you could call it that) from the Athens Olympics, Love those ladies, the tune fires me up... "Eye of the tiger style". And thats sexy as! Geeze I gotta go knock the top of that now. Kidding LOL... sorta


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2007)

so are you going to let me in on th esecret Pat?



cheers,


----------



## Pat (10 October 2007)

sam76 said:


> so are you going to let me in on th esecret Pat?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,



Secret 
Do you mean knock the top off that one?


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2007)

MY Quaker Parrot singing, If Your happy and you know it!

 Parrot Singing: HOW MUCH IS THAT DOGGY IN THE WINDOW

(lol - reminds me, when the kids were small. I taught our dog at the time to sing that last one - I'd sing "how much is that doggy in the window" 
and he'd reply "woof woof"
"the one with the waggily tail "
"woof woof"
etc 

we cleaned up at the scouts "bring a pet night" lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

sam76 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VfAuFAgHpzc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VfAuFAgHpzc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Hey, how do you upload a video from YouTube so that it doesn't come up like the mess I created?
> 
> ...



sam
funny as.. lol
as for embedding youtubes - here goes - but I notice yours is slightly different format ... 
http://www.youtube.com/v/VfAuFAgHpzc
= 2 parts
http://www.youtube.com/v/
and
VfAuFAgHpzc


I'll give it a go, but not confident
add [youtube...] in front ( ignore dots)
then  VfAuFAgHpzc
and then [/youtube..] after (ditto)




what did I mean by strange format? 
 usually there is an equal sign ,
you delete all characters in the web address including the "=" sign



> Note that you have
> http://www.youtube.com/v/VfAuFAgHpzc
> (you delete down to and including the second slash "/")





> whereas I would usually get an address in the following format, and delete down to and including the "=".
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfAuFAgHpzc


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

PS, sam, that is how I do it anyway - it ends up with a neat "embedment" instruction.
But I'm sure there's an easier way - just I don't know it.

On this occasion, I'm using the Johnny Howard monarchist argument "If it works for me, I'll keep using it until something better comes along"


----------



## sam76 (11 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> PS, sam, that is how I do it anyway - it ends up with a neat "embedment" instruction.
> But I'm sure there's an easier way - just I don't know it.
> 
> On this occasion, I'm using the Johnny Howard monarchist argument "If it works for me, I'll keep using it until something better comes along"




Thanks Legend!  

I'll give it a shot.

Have a good 'un


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2007)

Emmylou Harris - Two More Bottles of Wine


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2007)

Sweet Home Alabama

Speaking of catchy guitar playing..
There are a stack of these :-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=guitar+licks&search=Search

 Top 20 Coolest Guitar Licks


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2007)

Roy Orbison - Lana
 Roy Orbison - Leah


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2007)

Oh, Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison with Westlife
recorded 2006 - 18 years after he "gave up singing". 
Roy Kelton Orbison (April 23, 1936 – December 6, 1988). 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Orbison



> Roy Orbison with Westlife on "Duets Impossible"...
> 
> "The show was produced by carefully researching archive footage featuring stars from the past. Then by isolating the artist - both visually and vocally - from the original footage we were able to superimpose them performing along side pop stars from today. The musical backing tracks were re-recorded and re-mixed allowing us to feature solo's from both artists as well as sections of the song where they sing together."
> 
> Aired by the BBC on 24th December, 2006


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2007)

Katie Melua & Eva Cassidy - Over The Rainbow

 Katie Melua - The closest thing to crazy - Live in Belfast

  Katie Melua - 'If You Were A Sailboat'

  Katie Melua - I Cried for you


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 October 2007)

cripes these "duets impossible" are creepy - in the last few seconds they change the lead singer from Lulu to someone else. presumably a McFly



> Clip from Duet Impossible. Broadcast BBC1 Christmas Eve 2006. Composited using Adobe After Effects and Autodesk Combustion. Rotoscoped footage done with Apple Shake and Imagineer Systems Motor.



  Lulu & McFly

 Lulu - To Sir With Love (1967)(PIP)


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 October 2007)

- Mariah Carey vs Whitney Houston & funny music playback Video



> This was talent... what kind, I'm not sure



.
some bludy idiot lol


----------



## Whiskers (26 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Lulu - To Sir With Love (1967)(PIP)




Now that was a clissic alright, 2020. Great movie and great song. Sydney portier had some great performances and that was one. And what about Lulu...


----------



## Whiskers (26 October 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi Whiskers and BIG BWACULL, anymore complaints and I will post "Rolf Harris":




Hi noirua

I thought I would get in with a rolf harris to spite you :

Two little boys with... well watch it and see if it gets you i

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgdLj9BHusQ


----------



## Gar (26 October 2007)

*

a page break :evilburn:



and an exclamation mark 

\m/   :guitar:   \m/

*edit* can never figure those youtube codes out


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 October 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Hi noirua
> I thought I would get in with a rolf harris to spite you :
> Two little boys with... well watch it and see if it gets you i
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgdLj9BHusQ



lol, classic song, whiskers!
I used to sing that to the kids every flaming night lol.
 Two Little boys Rolf harris

 Rolf Harris (Tie Me Kangaroo Down)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 October 2007)

Cruel War - Peter, Paul & Mary

  Don't Think, Twice It's All Right - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 October 2007)

Shirley Bassey - JESSE

 Shirley Bassey - I WHO HAVE NOTHING


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 October 2007)

ok it's a repeat of previous - just that I can't decide between em   (gee that's a great song imo) 
 Roberta Flack - Jesse

 Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 October 2007)

abba - Like an Angel Passing through my Room


> One of ABBA's most beautiful and chilling songs.
> 
> Long awaited darkness falls
> Casting shadows on the walls
> ...






> Benny Andersson was, from the age of 18, a member of The Hep Stars, a popular Swedish pop-rock group that mostly performed covers of international hits.
> 
> Björn Ulvaeus from the age of 18 fronted The Hootenanny Singers, a popular Swedish folk-skiffle group. Ulvaeus started writing material for his band, and also attempted a brief solo career alongside it.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 October 2007)

we all have our trials in life ...
Anni-Frid first met her (German) dad in 1976 - long after she was famous 

(here's a song - "even a flower" - still gotta find the translation 
 FRIDA - Aven En Bloma



> http://ithithome.blogspot.com/ Recently I came across this song by Frida, formerly of ABBA: "Aven en blooma" (Even a flower) from her horribly unknown Swedish-language solo-album "Djupa" from 1996. It was a huge success in Scandinavia back then, but not released outside this territory. The images in the video refer to Frida's upbringing by her grandmother. *She was born in 1945 as a child of a German soldier (she only first met him in 1976)* and a Norwegian mother, who died a year after her birth. Frida moved to Sweden in the sixties to pursue a career in music. Thank God she did that, hehe.








> http://ithithome.blogspot.com/  And then there's Frida's performance on Swedish television of the song 'Ogonen' (Eyes) from the same album (also 1996). I was stunned by the grace and ease with which she walks to the stage and delivers the song. She has not lost an inch of her magneticism and appeal from the ABBA-days. It's Frida looking straight at ya, beware, she enchants you like a benevolent Medusa! What a lady...


----------



## Whiskers (28 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face





No that is easy on the ears after a glass or two on a sunday evening!


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 October 2007)

not rong whiskers  - she sings so much from the heart that girl 
just so vulnerable, and so gentle, credible, feminine, soft  ... 

and such poetry 


> "the first time ever I kissed your mouth
> I felt the earth move in my hand
> like the trembling heart of a captive bird
> that was there at my command, my love..."




speaking of which Anni-Frid also has a story yes?  I mean what sort of a childhood did she have  (virtually orphaned) 
anyway - she'd be an interesting person to share a glass with yes? - reminisce about the ABBA days, lol



> - *She was born in 1945 as a child of a German soldier (she only first met him in 1976) and a Norwegian mother, who died a year after her birth. Frida moved to Sweden in the sixties to pursue a career in music.*




What about that single line !!! - impact or what !!!


> Half awake and half in dreams
> Seeing long forgotten scenes
> So the present runs into the past
> Now and then become entwined,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 October 2007)

The Seekers - Isa Lei

this one for the train buffs out there (and fans of Seekers Seen  in Green) 

 The Seekers - Angeline Is Always Friday


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 November 2007)

My Island Home - Christine Anu Live at Sydney 2000 Olympics


> Christine Anu's peformance at the Sydney 2000 Olympics Closing Ceremony....cool song!!!
> Good Memories!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 November 2007)

speaking of country dances 

 Tim Allan (Banjo) - THE WORLD IS WAITING FOR THE SUNRISE


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 November 2007)

Louis Armstrong & Max Greger - Hello Dolly (1965)


> Hello Dolly
> is this Louis dolly
> Its so nice to have you back where you belong
> Youre lookin swell, dolly
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 November 2007)

Pete Allen & Riverside City Band - Bourbon Street Parade


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 November 2007)

The Sheik of Araby
 Slagharen Dixieland Band - Five Foot Two, Eyes Of Blue
 Jazz Me Blues - Dixieland Crackerjacks


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 November 2007)

One for the Philippinos and Phillippines out there 

 Child - Freddie Aguilar (Kareoke)
 Child - Freddie Aguilar
 Freddy Aguilar - Anak


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2007)

and one for the frogs .. 


> Pour pouvoir dire pourquoi j'existe
> pour poo vwar dear pour kwar jjjexist
> To be able to tell why I exist




(possibly not as good as Celine Dion - but bludy good nonetheless) 
 Lara Fabian - Le Blues du Businessman (La Chanson #1)


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2007)

Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=85202&highlight=piaf#post85202


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2007)

Patrick Fiori & Lara fabian - L'hymne a L'amour
  Edith Piaf - Hymne à L'Amour
 ditto - in English


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2007)

Aishwarya Rai & Abhishek Bachchan - Unbreak My Heart (Johnny Mathis)


----------



## noirua (10 November 2007)

Hi 2020, so many excellent tunes and I hope everyone appreciates what you do for us.

I haven't got a tune today but noticed this whilst scouring the internet. It sits as it reads, difficult to comment:  http://www.nowpublic.com/hitler_loved_jewish_tunes


----------



## 2BAD4U (10 November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TNCf0cwJsY


Adam Hills singing the national anthem to working class man. Now this cheers me up and makes me feel proud (I think?!? )


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2007)

hey noi - I'm fully aware that we all have different tastes in music - I see evidence of that (or am told it) many times a day around here lol.

I just wish others would post more tunes lol   - heaps of brilliant stuff out there in the ether of cyberspace. 

 Jose Feliciano - The Windmills Of Your Mind

 windmills of your mind - Michel Legrand (the songwriter) & Regine Velasquez


> another astounding duet of Michel Legrand and Regine Velasquez from their 3-night concert entitiled "Songbird sings Legrand".This song was originally sang by Dusty Springfield(?)from "The Thomas Crown Affair", music by Legrand and lyrics by Alan Bergman&Marilyn Bergman.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb9dcv1xDiY  ditto by Sting



2BAD4U said:


> Adam Hills singing the national anthem to working class man.



"come on out of the house !! we have you girt!"  lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2007)

Walking Her Home -Mark Schultz 
 Mark Wills - Don't Laugh At Me


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2007)

Mark Wills - I Do (Cherish You)



> I DO (CHERISH YOU)
> (Keith Stegall/Dan Hill)
> 
> All I am, all I'll be
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 November 2007)

THE BEATLES - HOLDME TIGHT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxxp5e_CReo  This Boy - The Beatles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYl0iMSlMQg Girl - The Beatles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHChc2I7FKk  While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2007)

hung drum


> a lighthearted introduction to the mesmerizing and rare Hang drum from PANArt of Bern, Switzerland. Narrated by musician and hang player Randy Granger from New Mexico, birth of the space and atomic age and Roswell.
> 
> NOTE: I am well aware that the steel pan drum is reputed to be from Trinidad ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2007)

british vs american style and humour ..  
Noel Coward MAD DOGS AND ENGLISHMEN (1955)
 Dolly Parton - Jolene


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 November 2007)

John Denver - Some Days Are Diamonds (1981)

 John Denver - I'm Sorry (1995)

 John Denver - For You [Special Request]  Live from Australia DVD RIP


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 November 2007)

Gee there's some great stuff out there in cyberland 

 West Side Story-Maria

 West Side Story-One Hand, One Heart

 West Side Story-Somewhere

TYPICAL OLD FASHIONED LOVE AFFAIR - 16th CENTRURY.

they Met in their teens when the world was green, and their Heads were impetuous yet,
and the Sad forebodings to them unseen, of Montague and Capulet,
and it Grew from fling to zing to keen, to Flames of eternal debt,
till those Flaming brothers intervene, on behalf of the the Gang and the Jet.

at Threat from the mother, of pain to the other, they Parted reluctant sad,
one Day had elapsed - how they missed one another, to a frenzy bordering mad!!,
"THIS SHOULDER", he pleaded to bullying brothers, "CUT IT OFF!! if you so abhore them !!
for it's Wet from her teardrops cried in her blubbering, Sobs - and I ADORE THEM!"

"Cut off my hands!" he insisted again, for they Only want to mould her!
"Cut off my arms!" while I'm locked in this den, for they only want to enfold her!,
"CUT OUT MINE EYES!! poor excuses of men, for they only want to behold her,
"and Do it all now in preference to then - 'fore I Get another hour older."

.............
Well.. she Pictured it all in her fair young mind , that he'd Been severely reduced,
Legless, shoulderless, armless, blind - and she'd STILL NOT been seduced !!
"Poison me brothers!", she said to her kin -.... "ahhh Give that cup here you great NONG!"
then she gulped it - twas real !! - the poison went in !!,
THEN ...the trick knife didn't go "sprong" !!!!!. 

Bleeding and pleading and dying and dead, pitied and sorely shaken up,
her Last dying gasp as he leant o'er her bed.. 
............."Today too late I have waken up"
"Of COURSE they were right !! I now confess, when they Said it would all end in strife,
and i TRIED to tell you - but oh NOOO, you knew best!!....Bloody men, bloody mess, bloody life.!!"

After which ...HE leant back, bellowed "HELL WITH THE REST, SAINT PETER!! who needs formal wife!!
Please mate - best honeymoon suite - two guests!!!" ,
......... and he plunged in his heart with his knife.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

so hard to pick where to post this one
could have been on Matt Price's thread
or Bernie Banton's
could equally have been on "favourite lyrics", 
or "Videos with a message"  

Guess I chose this one because it would be juxtaposed with "West Side Story"  - for their families' sakes 
 Manha de Carnaval - A song for Matt Price and Bernie Banton



> A song for Matt Price and Bernie Banton. Matt for his humour and sketches of life. Bernie for his simple courage and humanity.
> 
> Manha de Carnaval - By Luiz Bonfa
> The Morning of the Carnival.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

You're My Home

They had a video of Matt Price playing this song on Insiders this morning 
he was a brilliant singer and guitarist as it turns out


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

ok - starts in Polish, and this bloke is Polish (I think)   

- but then gets into "music" language  - which is internationally recognised    - and he gives a very Polished performance - 

at the "Chopin-owski" competition - no dad, it's not the woodchops, sheesh

 Chopin - Polonaise As-Dur op 53 "Heroique"



> Rafal Blechacz, plays the winner Chopin's Polonaise As-Dur op53 "Heroique" in the Chopinowski International Competition




sure gets a lot of music outta one lill ole piano ( try around the 5m45s mark )


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

and how good is this bloke - David Edward Smith. 
Vintage Chopin: Grand Waltz Brilliant



> David Edward Smith, studied piano from the age of 12 (1936) until age 20 (1944) with Dr. Karol Liszniewski of the Cincinnati Conservatory of Music. My father wrote: "All the Polish celebrities knew Dr. Liszniewski (who speaks Polish besides the Poles?). Arthur Rubinstein and Mieczyslaw Munz often stopped by when they were on tour. So did Rachmaninoff and Paderewski. I would be allowed to sit right next to them--only inches from the keyboard--to watch them practice by the hour--preparing for their solo recitals and concerto performances. They would give me lessons and sometimes, when I was practicing in my room upstairs, they would open the door at the bottom of the stairs and yell such things as 'Practice SLOWLY' or, for example, 'Who told you to do that crescendo in the left hand' (I had done something terrible, no doubt). 'That's good-don't ever change that!' (What a pleasant surprise). Sometimes they would come to my room to watch me practice--stopping me to show better fingering, a more beautiful interpretation, or how to solve some difficult problem 'at hand'. To an artist there is nothing quite so satisfying as the solving of an 'aesthetic problem'."


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2007)

Sergio Fiorentino -- Chopin Waltz Op.64 No.2 in c sharp

 MK Montage - "Waltz of the Flowers"


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 December 2007)

Les Humphries Singers

(Already posted back there , but that one seems to have crashed )


----------



## noirua (4 December 2007)

A good little tune that was composed around the year 1515, " The Battle of Otterburn ":  http://www.contemplator.com/child/otterbrn.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 December 2007)

I Know Him So Well (Elaine Paige + Barbara Dickson)


----------



## noirua (5 December 2007)

Another tune from days gone by about battles in bonny Scotland. July 14th 1475 was the day of the Battle of Harlaw ( Hayrlau):  http://www.contemplator.com/child/harlaw.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2007)

Shirley Bassey - WE DON'T CRY OUT LOUD

  Peter Allen - The More I See You (1977)


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

one for the working girls ... 
  Donna Summer - She Works Hard For The Money: Revised Audio


----------



## noirua (8 December 2007)

Hey 2020, that video on your last post isn't available again?


----------



## noirua (8 December 2007)

Hey 2020, that video on your last post isn't available again?

...anyway, I give ye "The Trooper and the Maid" - lots of fun:  http://www.contemplator.com/england/trooper.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

noirua said:


> Hey 2020, that video on your last post isn't available again?




noi
try this ... 

don't click on the arrow in the centre 
 just on the picture (or double click whatever) 

(I never understood your comment last time - but the penny just dropped)
not that they still aren't cancelled from time to time.
I think in these cases , there is a lock against embedment - but you can go direct to the youtube address if you click on the picture rather than the central arrow . 

Furthermore , when you go to the youtube address, you see all associated tunes, same song, same singer, songwriter etc - always the better option (imo ) 
PS even if a song is cancelled, you might find it there on an alternative associated youtube.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2007)

Ah well 2020, so easy, then I did take 1.5 hours to find my way out of a maze when visiting London, I think it was at Earls Court, no Hampton Court.  Probably designed by King Henry V111 just to confuse people from distant lands and muddle them up.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

noirua said:


> Ah well 2020, so easy, then I did take 1.5 hours to find my way out of a maze when visiting London, I think it was at Earls Court, no Hampton Court.  Probably designed by King Henry V111 just to confuse people from distant lands and muddle them up.



lol
like my wife - rings friends in a) Europe or b) USA
invariably gets it wrong 
"you mean it's the middle of the night again??
3am you say? - sorry 
well how are you anyway besides being half asleep and three quarters furious?"

Must admit I get a bit confused too ...
well it's morning here
you mean it's already afternoon there ?
but yesterday?  - ok ok - think I've got it " lol

PS My wife gets claustrophobia pretty bad - like - when we're driving under the cross harbour tunnel she swears that the pressure on her ears is increasing ... I say " impossible dear" ... she replies "of course it is !!  when you're underwater you get pressure on your ears !!"

PS she did a lot of travelling in her youth .. - how she didn't spend half of it lost I'm blowed if I know lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

I'm not posting this because I like the music - 
just the interesting way it is graphically presented. 
all "held" notes are connected by lines etc  (sorta - very approx) 
"The Music Animation Machine"

actually I'm looking for a tune (Chopin or someone) that goes ...
probably a Mazurka / fast dance thing,  6/8 I guess

dah 
DAH dah dah dah dah dah DAH - dah dah dah dah 
DAH dah dah - dah dah DAH - - - dah - 
DAH dah dah dah dah dah DAH - dah dah dah dah  
DAH dah dah - dah dah DAH

anyone know the name ?   (just jokin )

  graphical presentation of music - forget the tune as such


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

Here's some stuff I found about musical notes, and the maths behind them
ending in the definition of a "equal tempered piano" - 

Don't know about equal tempered -  I have one real "mean tempered" piano around here somewhere (forget where, think it's lost in the junk in the garage somewhere) 

Basically there are 12 semitones per octave which are in geometric progression ... (or linear on a log scale if you prefer)

"equal steps in the logarthmic domain "   as they say (for all you engineers who think like slide rules lol)
Just thinking aloud - I suppose you could say that a piano is a giant slide rule? 

http://www.geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Underground/2288/t4scales.htm



> "Octaves" of a note are just multiples of the original frequency. Let's say that a length of hollow tube has a frequency of 264 Hz and we'll call it "C".
> 
> If the length is half of the original length, the frequency will be double. This creates another "C" but one octave higher than the first (264 x 2 = 528 Hz).
> If the length is quarter of the original, the frequency will be quadruple. This creates yet another "C" but two octaves higher than the original (264 x 4 = 1,056 Hz).
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

further to the post about the young chimps excelling in quick photographic memory (with maths involvement) - which I post again below....

Here's a young Japanese boy playing Chopin.
Just incredible how we all understand music almost as soon as we're born  

 Chopin ValseNo14:Japanese 8yo play piano

  What happens when we turn off Charley Pride?



> PS YOu can even take the test yourself at BBC news here :-
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7124156.stm
> 
> Chimps beat humans in memory test
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

the maths of music (repeat of previous) 

all of you "beancounters" out there can think of it as leaving $220 in the bank (note A below middle C) ,  at 5.9% compound interest - every year you go up the scale in semitones - 
after 12 years you have double what you started. (next A up )

Similar to the "law of 72" I guess
i.e. if you make 12 trades that each make (72 / 12 = ) 6% compound, you've doubled your money; 

i.e. if you make 6 trades that each make (72 / 6 = ) 12%  compound, you've doubled your money; 

if you make 3 trades each 24%
or 36 trades each 2% etc etc .


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> actually I'm looking for a tune (Chopin or someone) that goes ...
> probably a Mazurka / fast dance thing,  6/8 I guess
> 
> dah
> ...



yesss 

someone says "this mazurka is D major, how come it says C major?" - 
damned if I know lol
all I know is that 
a) I like this one
and 
b) having listened to about 15,00 mazurkas on youtube (before I found this), I don't like any of the others lol

 DongMin Lim - Chopin Mazurka in C major Op.33-2 (Dmajor? - contested)


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

As Paul Hogan used to say "take it away Boris   "


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2007)

I Want to Break Free - Queen

  Queen - We are the champions, live


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2007)

Chris De Burgh - Don't Pay The Ferryman

 Juice Newton - Queen Of Hearts


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2007)

charlie pride this bloke aint lol 
 I Wonder Could I Live There Anymore

try "busted" instead 
 Charley Pride Country (#1 = busted f'r'instance)


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2007)

Here are two songs by Neil Diamond - "Sweet Caroline" I would say is one of his worst
and "Longfellow's Serenade"  one of his best ...  (just my opinion)
(jump to where it starts at the 4m30s .. )

 Neil Diamond - SWEET CAROLINE & LONGFELLOW SERENADE


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2007)

Jonathan Livingston Seagull - "Lonely Looking Sky"


  Jonathan Livingston Seagull - Thoughts - "Dear Father"



> Jonathan Livingston Seagull's thoughts and "Dea... (more)
> Added: October 22, 2007
> Jonathan Livingston Seagull's thoughts and "Dear Father". James Franciscus was chosen to be the voice of Jonathan Livingston Seagull. (Richard Crenna wanted to do it, but he became the voice of Jonathan's father - I believe he wanted to be Rambo too, but Sylvester Stalonne has got the job)
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2007)

Neil Diamond - Be


----------



## noirua (10 December 2007)

Another old ballad and a tune for thee, "Sir Lionel":  http://www.contemplator.com/child/lionel.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2007)

Prince Ali - The Original Version (English)

 Aladdin (Disney) - A Whole New World


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2007)

An American Tail - Somewhere Out There

  Linda Ronstadt & James Ingram-Some Where Out There


----------



## noirua (11 December 2007)

Well it's back to old and ancient tunes with the "mermaid", written in the 1700's, and also known as "Waves on the Sea" and "Wrecked Ship":  http://www.contemplator.com/sea/mermaid.html

All of ASF can sing along with this tune, give it a go!


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Jonathan Livingston Seagull - "Lonely Looking Sky"




This reminds me .... I have a friend who races pidgeons in NZ - 
sometimes they take em across Cook Strait (Wellington - Nelson)  to let em go, and race back home to North Island.

Anyway, he says sometimes one or two or even a stack of em don't make it across the Strait, assumed that they crash into a wave 

 Jonathan Livingston Seagull - Skybird -sung by Neil Diamond)


> SKYBIRD
> Skybird
> Make your sail
> And every heart will know
> ...


----------



## noirua (13 December 2007)

All those lost pidgeons have arrived in the Caribbean. They're all having a great time and no more Kiwis playing daft games. Henry the head pidgeon said "we're not boomerangs and that's the reason we did not come back. Seriously folks it's great over here."

The pidgeons are sending this message and it translates errr, not on ASF I'm afraid:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxrXSlRvz5w&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2007)

Right Said Fred


----------



## noirua (14 December 2007)

Back to the olde ballods and this one dates to 1560. It's about Queen Jane, third wife of King Henry the Eighth, who died in child birth.  http://www.contemplator.com/child/qeenjane.html

http://www.tudorhistory.org/seymour


----------



## noirua (15 December 2007)

Our tune today is more modern, 1776 infact "The Willow Tree (American version)":  http://www.contemplator.com/america/wtree.html

Quite a catchy tune for the times with a bit of Dixie rolled in. Top of the pops, even if very sad, in 1776, with over a million sales.


----------



## noirua (16 December 2007)

Even more tragedy as we listen to "The Barkshire Tragedy" of 1656 vintage:  http://www.contemplator.com/england/barkshire.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2007)

Bee Gees - You Win Again(LiveMelbourne89)

  Bee Gees Stayin' Alive


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2007)

Another one recorded in Melbourne 
you can ignore the first 1m15s

 Eagles - Heartache Tonight

 EAGLES - ONE OF THESE NIGHTS 


> EAGLES FAREWELL TOUR, MELBOURNE AUSTRALIA 2004 DON HENLEY-VOCAL


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2007)

EAGLES - PEACEFUL EASY FEELING


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2007)

....


> YOU WIN AGAIN
> 
> I couldnt figure why
> You couldnt give me what everybody needs
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2007)

sheesh, how good is this bloke 

   Billy Joel-A Matter Of Trust 

  Billy Joel-Keeping The Faith

  Billy Joel- The Ballad of Billy the Kid


----------



## noirua (20 December 2007)

Now it's back to basics and a proper tune:  http://www.contemplator.com/canaus/waltzmat.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

Man of La Mancha - Korean cast 

 ditto one pair of eyes etc 

 Kiss Woman 



> Korean MTV about a man's love for a woman so great that he eventually donated his pair of eyes to her.
> 
> Pretty stupid of him as he can easily donate one eye to her and keep one for himself. Dunno why


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

two more version - both by women / girls ... check out the high note in each case .. 
 Man of La Mancha - Linda Eder 

  Amazing 6 yr old Amanda Gabucan High Notes Man of La Mancha


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

Linda Eder - I Never Knew His Name 


> This is Linda Eder singing the hauntingly beautiful "I Never Knew His Name" from the musical by her husband, Frank Wildhorn, called "The Civil War".






> Linda Eder - I Never Knew His Name
> 
> I never knew his nam
> As he called to me
> ...


----------



## noirua (22 December 2007)

Very good 2020, however, I think this beats you:xmastree:  http://www.contemplator.com/ireland/irishlul.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

good one noi 
never realised that toorel-loorel sounds so similar to i belong to glascow 

here's another with Linda Eder .. -  this lady is versatile I tell you lol. !!
this from the 3m30s mark ... 


> a rose by any other name
> the perfume and the pr1ck's the same



 Linda Eder - Jekyll & Hyde - Bring on the Men 


> This is Linda Eder in concert singing "Bring on... (more)
> Added: December 02, 2006
> This is Linda Eder in concert singing "Bring on the Men!" from Jekyll & Hyde. The ending is a REAL TREAT! It just goes to show you the massive talent the woman has! Enjoy


----------



## noirua (22 December 2007)

GOOD GRIEF!  That Linda Eder is loud, one of my speakers is crackling now, probably blown.


----------



## noirua (22 December 2007)

GOOD GRIEF!  That Linda Eder is loud, one of my speakers is crackling now, probably blown.

 "Brisbane Ladies" http://www.contemplator.com/canaus/brisbane.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

mainly for EL Hombre de la Mancha fans I guess.
was hoping to find a decent english version of “Aldonza” – but failed - 
 try the English one for the words – but the French version for emotion (and better orchestra etc) 
THen at the end of the play, a Spanish Dulcinea emerges.   

 english Aldonza

 french  Aldonza

  el hombre de la mancha - final2


but certainly as Aldonza, you could say she had a bit of a low self image problem 


> DON QUIXOTE
> My lady...
> 
> ALDONZA
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2007)

must be my turn to put another coin in the jukebox 

 Touch Of Paradise Home Video


----------



## numbercruncher (23 December 2007)

Like Bagpipes ?

Like Amazing Grace ?

Can appreciate some "light" metal ?

you might like this !

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DIL43SdTkQk


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2007)

nc
bit like this .. 
 ye jacobites by name - 14.dec,07-fiddler's green


----------



## noirua (24 December 2007)

Now it's back to a good olde 1912 catchy tune from Newfoundland, so get singing, and have a bit of fun with "We'll Rant And We'll Roar":

http://www.contemplator.com/canaus/rantroar.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2007)

sorry - popups with that youtube post - I'll find another later


> SON BY FOUR LYRICS
> 
> "Purest of Pain"
> 
> ...




vida = life
carino mio = my love/heart


----------



## noirua (26 December 2007)

Yankee Whalerman:  http://www.contemplator.com/america/yankeewh.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> vida = life
> carino mio = my love/heart



a better youtube 

 Purest Of Pain


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2007)

brilliant these lads 

  University of Michigan Gmen A Capella - One More Minute


----------



## noirua (27 December 2007)

Brilliant yes 2020 and all I have is "the crocodile song", anyway, it's a very big crocodile:  http://www.contemplator.com/sea/crocdile.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 December 2007)

lol - or as they say on that song of yours ,  ri tol lol fol liddle lol de fol 

well here's something else that can rip yer arms off 

  Farewell Aunty Jack (song)


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 December 2007)

not a tune - but might as well be next to the previous post 

  Aunty Jack - Herco The Magnificent


----------



## noirua (29 December 2007)

After the outrageous Aunty Jack we head for some pleasant background music for the weekend ahead and the hum of the organ:  http://www.contemplator.com/carolan/carlnbio.html#name


----------



## rustyheela (29 December 2007)

if u think Scrum are good and you are irish or have a celtic bent, try the dropkick murphies and sum of there traditional songs jazzed up a bit ie "the wild rover, Amazing grace, they also do a duet with Shane mcgowan - vengeance
 ( could imagine alcohol involved in that recording!! )

check it!!


----------



## ithatheekret (29 December 2007)

rustyheela said:


> if u think Scrum are good and you are irish or have a celtic bent, try the dropkick murphies and sum of there traditional songs jazzed up a bit ie "the wild rover, Amazing grace, they also do a duet with Shane mcgowan - vengeance
> ( could imagine alcohol involved in that recording!! )
> 
> check it!!








Onya 


PS..go the Pogues


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 December 2007)

ithatheekret said:


> ..go the Pogues



lol.... itha - there's hope for us all. 
what a waste of decent guitar accompaniment lol

 Christy Moore and Shane McGowan - Dirty Old Town 

The Pogues - Very Drunk Interview


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 December 2007)

The Pogues With The Dubliners 

some variations to the lyrics ... according to wiki  , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Irish_Rover

i personally think you need to be drunk to get through the entire bludy song lol. 



> On the fourth of july, 1806
> We set sail from the sweet cove of cork
> We were sailing away with a cargo of bricks
> For the grand city hall in new york
> ...


----------



## noirua (30 December 2007)

Good grief 2020, I can understand very little of what they sing in Dublin, so, thanks for the words. I know an excellent dentist who could fit him up with an excellent set of nashers.

This tune isn't much really. Mind you, I'd like to hear "the pogues" and "The Dubliners" try to sing it. Another sad tune:  http://www.contemplator.com/child/maisry.html


----------



## noirua (31 December 2007)

"The outlandish knight" a tune for today:  http://www.contemplator.com/child/outland.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 December 2007)

noirua said:


> .. I know an excellent dentist who could fit him up with an excellent set of nashers.



don't blame me !
it was itha who introduced the pugues   - 
moral o' the story - if it's your turn on kareoke night, and you can't sing, then "do a pogue", lol

however this bloke CAN sing  :-
 Jim Croce - "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown" Live 1973 
 Jim Croce - I Got a Name (1973) 
 I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 December 2007)

Jim Croce / Time in a bottle / British Columbia

or better still 

 Sting - Until


----------



## noirua (2 January 2008)

First tune of the year, "Robin Hood and Guy of Gisborne":
http://www.contemplator.com/child/hood-guy.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 January 2008)

100 Pounds of Clay-Gene McDaniels 1961


----------



## noirua (4 January 2008)

A strange tune is "Johnny Fay", dates back to 1720, try and sing it, if you can, not much chance:  http://www.contemplator.com/child/johnnyfa.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 January 2008)

recent singing styles taking over after the Cold War 

  US National Anthem spoof

  Russian Anthem (rock version)

 USSR Anthem 


> Soviet anthem recorded in 1991... a very interesting video of a rock version of it. It just shows the west former Soviets can be hip and fun


----------



## noirua (5 January 2008)

This, I think, is how they used to play the tune "Wild Colonial Boy":  http://www.contemplator.com/ireland/wildboy.html

and later on an Irish song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Rqsed_Qms&feature=related

and an Australian tune: http://www.imagesaustralia.com/thewildcolonialboy.htm

An adaption by ABC: http://www.abc.net.au/sydney/stories/s1991887.htm
( click on MP3 or media - slight delay)


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2008)

AL JOLSON SINGING a medley of songs 



> "Pretty Baby" "Carolina In The Morning" and "Rockabye" ... Original film recordings for Jolson Sings Again ... against a background of montage 'stills' featuring Larry Parks, Barbara Hale and co.




 ROCK A BYE YOUR BABY


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2008)

Acapella - and awarded some prize for CHOREOGRAPHY 



> BYU Vocal Point competing at the ICCA Quarterfinals at UCB -- February 3, 2007. This set brought the group a score of 445, leaving them in 1st place.




  BYU Vocal Point - Thriller


----------



## noirua (6 January 2008)

Just a pleasant tune today, "The three butchers", with a warning on who you let get behind yee:  http://www.contemplator.com/england/butchers.html


----------



## noirua (7 January 2008)

Todays tune is "John Brown's Body":  http://www.contemplator.com/america/johnbrown.html


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

A special tune "High Germany";  http://www.contemplator.com/england/germany.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2008)

According to the ABC this (Fame) is the best song for accompanying your new year's resolution on the treadmill 

 Irene Cara - Fame

 Irene Cara - Reach Out (I'll Be There)


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2008)

Muppet Show Moreno and Animal


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2008)

theme from caravan

 Grand March, Verdi's "Aida" (suggest the instrumental first half only)


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2008)

Boston Pops Stars and Stripes Forever.

verse :-  ....



> Be kind to your web footed friends
> cos a duck may be somebody's mother,
> she lives all alone in the swamp
> where the atmosphere is damp,
> ...


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

After the 2020 show this is all we have today:  http://www.contemplator.com/canaus/waltzmat.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

noi, - just finding a few songs to march rhythm for people with a new treadmill for xmas 
even waltzing matilda qualifies I guess.

strange isn't it - that waltzing matilda isn't even a waltz lol


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> noi, - just finding a few songs to march rhythm for people with a new treadmill for xmas even waltzing matilda qualifies I guess. strange isn't it - that waltzing matilda isn't even a waltz lol




Well 2020, I came across "Roger Clarke's Waltzing Matilda Home-Page". It is an Aussie site, not Irish, Scots etc., so perhaps the waltzing part is explained here. Frank Devine described it as a "Waltz of words":  http://www.anu.edu.au/people/Roger.Clarke/WM/


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

one for the AFL fans 
  Up There, Cazaly


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

Up There Cazaly


> Composed by The Two Man Band (Mike Brady & Peter Sullivan.)
> 
> The song was recorded in 1979, intended as a promotion for Channel Seven's Australian Rules Football (VFL) coverage.
> 
> ...






> Well you work to earn a living
> But on weekends comes the time
> You can do what ever turns you on
> Get out and clear your mind
> ...


----------



## noirua (10 January 2008)

noirua said:


> After the 2020 show this is all we have today:  http://www.contemplator.com/canaus/waltzmat.html





They reckon the tune for Waltzing Matilda was taken from this song "Thou Bonniewood of Craigielea":  http://www.contemplator.com/scotland/craiglea.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2008)

another one (or two) for the treadmill 
 One way ticket - Eruption

 Boney M - Rivers Of Babylon (1978)


----------



## noirua (11 January 2008)

Today we have Planxty Irwin music "Separation of body and soul": http://www.contemplator.com/carolan/carol3.html#sepbsoul


----------



## noirua (15 January 2008)

It's back again to:  http://www.contemplator.com/canaus/waltzmat.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

Jolly Rogers, South Australia 
Heave away, you rolling king,
Heave away! Haul away!
All the way you'll hear me sing
We're bound for South Australia

 Jolly Rogers The Ballad of William Bloat 
For the razor blade was German made,
But the sheet was””Irish Belfast linen, lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

goodies - "yes I can" singing dogs

 Crazy Singing Dogs 

 Hippo singing "The lion sleeps tonight"


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 January 2008)

Tamworth starting

there's hope for all of us yet 

Ahh they don't write music like they useta !! no sirreee 
(suggest 20 secs is heaps lol) 

 Kenny Chesney-She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 January 2008)

Emmylou Harris - Two More Bottles of Wine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SqIH59QMeg&feature=related

quick note on posting youtubes ... The above can be broken down as follows ( although cutting off the "suffix" is optional) 

(prefix)  ........   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= 
(the essential component) ........   _SqIH59QMeg
( suffix - only SOMETIMES, and optional t remove anyway ).......   &feature=related

hence 
{youtube}   _SqIH59QMeg     {/youtube}
but with square brackets instead of curly. (and get rid of spaces I've added)


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 January 2008)

SIX DAYS ON THE ROAD by CHARLEY PRIDE

 Johnny Cash & Statler Brothers


----------



## noirua (19 January 2008)

Just a small tune about being transported to Tasmania in the early days (a relative of mine was transported to Tasmania for arsen in 1851, setting light to haystacks) "Van Diemen's Land": http://www.contemplator.com/england/vland.html


----------



## theasxgorilla (19 January 2008)

Was in an old Sopranos episode I was just watching:

Jefferson Airplane, White Rabbit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xhYk9PEmXA&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> Jefferson Airplane, White Rabbit.







> WHITE RABBIT -- Jefferson Airplane
> 
> One pill makes you larger
> And one pill makes you small
> ...







> Go ask Alice, When she's ten feet tall




I wonder what the Reverend Charles Dodgson would have thought about the lyrics lol... - mind you , you wonder if he didn't have a lill help from his friends in Alice in Wonderland ...   catepillars smoking bongs etc 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_Carroll


> The Reverend Charles Lutwidge Dodgson (27 January 1832 – 14 January 1898), better known by the pen name Lewis Carroll, was an English author, mathematician, logician, Anglican clergyman, and photographer.
> 
> His most famous writings are Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and its sequel Through the Looking-Glass as well as the poems "The Hunting of the Snark" and "Jabberwocky", all considered to be within the genre of literary nonsense.
> 
> ...





> Controversies and mysteries
> 
> [edit] *The possibility of drug use
> There has been much speculation that Dodgson used psychoactive drugs, however there is no direct evidence that he ever did. It is true that the most common painkiller of the time — laudanum — was in fact a tincture of opium and could produce a "high" if used in a large enough dose.[9] Most historians would admit Dodgson probably used it from time to time, since it was the standard domestic painkiller of its day and was to be found in numerous patent medicines of the time*, but there is no evidence he ever abused it or that its effects had any impact on his work. There is no factual evidence to support a suggestion that he smoked cannabis.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

Ray Charles - Georgia 
 Ray Charles - I Can't Stop Lovin You


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

speaking of Tamworth kicking off  

 Yodelling -US Idol
 Frank Ifield Sings "The Swiss Maid" 


> One of Frank's many hits featuring his excellent yodeling.
> A LITTLE BACKGROUND FOR THIS SONG:
> 
> "Swiss Maid" had been written and recorded successfully by country humorist Roger Miller, who was not a yodeler, and when Miller met Frank he wanted to know why Frank hadn't recorded it! The song had been covered with resounding success by Del Shannon. Although a competent yodeler in his own right, Shannon had not yodeled the song so the way was still open for Frank to score another "first".
> ...




 "I Remember You" by Frank Ifield


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep 
 Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC Live on Countdown
 Angus Young talks about the passing of Bon Scott


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

..........


> DIRTY DEEDS DONE WITH SHEEP
> Bob Rivers
> 
> If you’re havin’ trouble with you barnyard friends –
> ...






> DIRTY DEEDS DONE DIRT CHEAP  (AC/DC)
> If you're havin' trouble with your high school head/huh, huh, huh, huh
> He's givin' you the blues/huh, huh, huh
> You wanna graduate but not in 'is bed/huh, huh, huh, huh
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

What if God Smoked Cannabis?

  Asshole son (blackhole sun)


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Carol's  
or Molly's or whatever

 Christmas Music: "Chipmunks Roasting On An Open Fire" PG-13 

 WALKIN' 'ROUND IN WOMEN'S UNDERWEAR - Christmas Parody


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

other parodies
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=parody&search=Search


----------



## noirua (20 January 2008)

Today we have the bird song:  http://www.contemplator.com/child/birdsong.html

& Botany Bay (version two):  http://www.contemplator.com/england/botany.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Weeping

Josh Groban- Weeping (3/28/07)
Josh performing Weeping at HP Pavilion in San Jose (3/28/07)


> WEEPING - Josh Groban
> 
> I knew a man who lived in fear
> It was huge, it was angry,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Bishop Desmond Tutu quotes


> “You don't choose your family. They are God's gift to you, as you are to them.”
> 
> “If you are neutral in situations of injustice, you have chosen the side of the oppressor. If an elephant has its foot on the tail of a mouse and you say that you are neutral, the mouse will not appreciate your neutrality.”
> 
> ...




Nelson Mandela quotes 


> Education is the most powerful weapon which you can use to change the world.
> 
> I cannot conceive of Israel withdrawing if Arab states do not recognize Israel, within secure borders.
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

Shucks 2020, and there I was searching for a tune from the great men: Bishop Desmond Tutu, & Nelson Mandela  no tune either, will have to find something.

Here we are "The New National Anthem of South Africa":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsWwz9UmjVk
& in English: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3dLWKFLS2I&feature=related
& to keep everyone happy, the National Anthem of the Transkei:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSt-iwKWj0U


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Shucks 2020, and there I was searching for a tune from the great men: Bishop Desmond Tutu, & Nelson Mandela  no tune either, will have to find something.
> 
> Here we are "The New National Anthem of South Africa":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsWwz9UmjVk
> & in English: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3dLWKFLS2I&feature=related
> & to keep everyone happy, the National Anthem of the Transkei:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSt-iwKWj0U




There are the following National Anthems as well:  Orange Free State( http://david.national-anthems.net/ofs.htm ), Transvaal ( http://david.national-anthems.net/tvl.htm ), Bophuthatswana ( http://david.national-anthems.net/bpt.htm ), Ciskei ( http://david.national-anthems.net/cis.htm ) and Venda ( http://david.national-anthems.net/vnd.htm ). 
Plus the old National Anthem "Die Stem van Suid-Afica ( The call of South Africa):  http://david.national-anthems.net/za-94.htm


----------



## noirua (24 January 2008)

An ancient ballad "Tam Lin":  http://www.contemplator.com/child/tamlin.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

Robey - One Night In Bangkok (Full Video) 

 from King & I  - we kiss in the shadow

 Snake Bites Model


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

Tell Me On A Sunday - Sarah Brightman (1992) 



> Tell Me On A Sunday - Andrew Lloyd Webber
> 
> Tell me on a Sunday Lyrics
> Artist(Band):Sarah Brightman
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

Matt Monro - Walk Away 

 Matt Monro - Softly as I leave you (Live Australia 1967) 

 Matt Monro - Portrait of my Love (Live Australia 1967) 

 Matt Monro - I Am


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2008)

Spirit Of The Bush - Lee Kernaghan, Adam Brand & Steve Forde 

"Is the spirit in the rock
or *pass the hat around*... "

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/25/2146989.htm


> Kernaghan named Australian of the Year
> Posted 3 hours 51 minutes ago
> Updated 2 hours 30 minutes ago
> 
> ...






> ...awards by Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, ... "This year's award recipients are great examples of passion and commitment. They are all proud Australians who have earned our respect and our admiration," Mr Rudd said.
> 
> He paid particular tribute to Kernaghan for his dedication to helping others.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2008)

Lee Kernaghan - The Gambler 

 The Gambler Muppets -Kenny Rogers


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2008)

today I was left on "please hold - your call is important to us etc " - on the phone for 10 minutes - 
at least they had some decent music to lsten to  (katyusha)  
 katyusha -russian pub scene 
 KALINKA


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyusha_(song)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

The Flower of Scotland


----------



## noirua (26 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Feeling a bit bored or sad. Maybe your stock is not doing much today. Well, come here for a pleasant tune.
> For the moment it's "Land Down Under":  http://home.iprimus.com.au/gunnado/landdownunder.html




There were some upsetting comments about this tune, how dare they say its from a doctors waiting room, indeed, it's one of my favourite tunes, so there.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

At the cricket this morning, they sang what I can only assume is the Indian National Anthem.

Not sure if it was this one or not lol
I could hear it twenty times, and still not recognise the melody 

Possibly (given the jpeg attached) it's some equivalent to " I am still calling India home" 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7399792002477900458


----------



## noirua (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> At the cricket this morning, they sang what I can only assume is the Indian National Anthem.
> 
> Not sure if it was this one or not lol
> I could hear it twenty times, and still not recognise the melody
> ...




Hi 2020, They all look as if they're on the fiddle.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Even the fiddles are "high" lol

apologies to any Indians listening 
no offence - but when I watch Bollywood, I don't necessarily turn the volume up

Then again 
Think I'd prefer Bollywood music to Brett's lol

Here he is chatting up one of the Indian team's great - grandmothers lol

"I know I'm not an Indy
I 'll even learn some Hindi "
(sigh / groan lol)

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqgU1EyFQsE


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

I am Australian


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

In 1984 this Aussie was chosen ..as one of the top ten singers of all time 
 Peter Dawson, Winding Road

 Peter Dawson, baritone 1935 , Kettledrum



> Peter Dawson (31 January 1882 - 27 September 1961) was an Australian bass-baritone who gained worldwide renown and popularity through his recitals and recordings of concert song, in a career spanning nearly sixty years.
> 
> Although his repertoire included a great deal of popular and light music, Dawson possessed a very remarkable and perfect vocal technique with an attractive dark timbre, an ideal balance of diction and vocal placing, a strong but integrated vocal attack without intrusive aspirates, and a near-perfect ability to manage ornaments and roulades. These qualities probably derived from his studies with Sir Charles Santley. If his interpretations were not profound, they were nonetheless masterful, and in his chosen field of English concert repertoire of the vigorous, seagoing kind he was unequalled.
> 
> In 1984 he was chosen by the Guinness Book of Recorded Sound as one of the top ten singers of all time, alongside such luminaries as Elvis Presley and Enrico Caruso.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> I am Australian





Wholly needed for the integration of new (& remind existing) people into the Australian system/culture/dream/way of life.For without identity. especially personal, instability and turmoil is greater.
Like something solid for the group/mind to hold onto, to feel sane.
Like there is "friendly,loving,caring people that look for freedom and security, just like me/us.
The written rules are generally easy to follow and are for the good of all.
Probally the most important non-written law is to RESPECT each other and UNDERSTAND peoples imperfections.Be nice and do unto others (then split) lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> - do unto others (then split) lol.




You sure you're not from Melbourne? lol
(just a jest melbournites


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Damien Leith - Nessun Dorma at Sydney Opera House

Damien Leith - Crying
- even Roy Orbison's folks said this was "exceptional" !! - I'd say it's better than bigO mate  !!


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

Personally I've never heard this b4, 
Just read the Germaine Greer wants this played at her funeral.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germaine_Greer

Don't know about the "tune" - but the "music" and particularly the gymnastics are -  'different' thas for sure 

 G-spot Tornado , Frank Zappa & The Ensemble Modern. 

this version without the gymnastics ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL5yiAi33dg


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

Apparently the Indians have sent Ganguly etc home and brought on the short game specialists.  This song to farewell him from our shores with thanks 
Probably not who you'd want around during controversial times though - although he was supportive of the " aussie behaviour"  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sourav_Ganguly


> The Chappell - Ganguly controversy
> Main article: Chappell Ganguly controversy
> His dispute with then coach Greg Chappell resulted in many headlines during 2005 and early 2006. Greg Chappell emailed the BCCI stating that Ganguly was unfit to lead India and that his "divide and rule" behaviour was damaging the team. This email was leaked to the media and resulted in huge backlash from Ganguly's fans. Eventually due to his poor form and differences with the coach he was stripped of his captaincy and dropped from the team. However 10 months later, during India's tour to South Africa, Ganguly was recalled after his middle order replacements Suresh Raina and Mohammad Kaif suffered poor form.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/11/2136878.htm


> *Ganguly admits unlikely admiration of Aust spirit*
> Posted Fri Jan 11, 2008 5:47pm AEDT
> Updated Fri Jan 11, 2008 6:52pm AEDT
> Indian batsman Sourav Ganguly says he disagrees with former Australian players who say the current team was disrespectful to the spirit of the game during the second Test in Sydney.
> ...




 Ging ganguly gooly gooly gooly wash wash 

 Ding Dang golly golly watcha (?) by kim and sandara - in Tagalog maybe?


----------



## noirua (2 February 2008)

Here is a tune about rabbit pie, goes back a bit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeZULzyVPbc


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

Give this one 5 out of 10 I guess - was actually looking for the "other" song, "Je t'aime " - or better still a comical parady thereof I just heard on radio .  - the lady singing this sexy French song - all breathless and lusty - and he keeps slipping in and out of snoring sessions lol. 

 Lara Fabian - Je t'aime (Victoires de la musique)



> A true stage dynamo, Lara always leaves the viewer breatless with her gutso delivery and matching gestures. Nobody moves like her !! Here she performs her french classic Je t'aime (I love you) at an awards show in France 98 where she was crowned revelation of the year
> 
> MY LOVE (JE T'AIME)
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

The new First Lady of France  - 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/03/2152979.htm?section=justin


> Sarkozy, Bruni tie the knot: reports
> Posted 1 hour 25 minutes ago
> Updated 11 minutes ago
> 
> ...




 Carla Bruni - Quelqu'un m'a dit 

 bang bang

 doing an ad for boots 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flmoa2dVOSU


----------



## noirua (3 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Right now, it's back to sensible tunes, with the Wild Rover:
> 
> http://www.imagesaustralia.com/thewildrover.htm




The wild rover once again, and why not indeed.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

James Taylor Up on the Roof

 That Lonesome Road


----------



## noirua (4 February 2008)

Once again we return to the Irish lullaby "Too Ra Loo Ra Loo Ral":  http://www.contemplator.com/ireland/irishlul.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 February 2008)

EVA LONGORIA - You're so vain... 


> A video about Eva's character in Desperate Housewives, Gabrielle Solis. The song is sang by SMOKIE




 Lady & The Tramp - You're So Vain 


> Lady tells Tramp how she really feels about their relationship. Music by Carly Simon


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 February 2008)

PS I thought that "You're so Vein" was what a vampire said for grace.


----------



## noirua (5 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS I thought that "You're so Vein" was what a vampire said for grace.




I'm still thinking about that one 2020.  "My thoughts for the day" will be all  from tomorrow. 

A tune "Lark in the Morn":  http://www.contemplator.com/england/larkmorn.html


----------



## noirua (6 February 2008)

The National Anthem (no singing):  http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/8106/Anthems/australia.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 February 2008)

Question? who do you think this song was written for- or rather about?
 My guess is hubby James Taylor - drugs etc  - but quite likely I'm wrong - certainly not too many kind words between them these days 

 You're So Vain 



> "You're So Vain" is a song written and performed by Carly Simon released in December 1972.
> 
> The song is a critical profile of a self-absorbed lover. The song was a number-one hit (it topped the Billboard Hot 100 for three weeks in early 1973, and also spent two weeks at the top of the Adult Contemporary chart, her first #1 song on either chart), and spawned what many fans consider to be the biggest musical mystery of the era. There has been much debate over who exactly the song is about. Popular guesses on the subject include Mick Jagger (who sang uncredited backing vocals on the song), Cat Stevens, Warren Beatty, Kris Kristofferson (with whom she had had brief relationships), unfaithful fiancé William Donaldson, and Simon's ex-husband, James Taylor.







> Subject of the song
> Despite these guesses and many interviews asking who it was, to this day Carly Simon has never publicly acknowledged in full whom the song is about. She commented in an interview that it was about "many vain men I've known in my life".
> 
> In a 1989 interview, Simon acknowledged that the song is a little bit about Beatty but said that the subject of the song is a composite of three men from her L.A. days. [1]
> ...




 James Taylor - You Got a Friend - Rock in Rio 1985 



> James Taylor
> In the early 1980s Taylor's career was again beset by drug problems. Additionally, Taylor's wife, Carly Simon, was unhappy with his extended absences due to touring. After an ultimatum from her that he spend more time with their children, Ben and Sally, and Taylor's response with the 1981 album Dad Loves His Work, he and Simon divorced in 1983.
> 
> He was quoted in various interviews that he was thinking of retiring after fulfilling his last contractual obligation, the Rock In Rio in 1985. However, he was surprised by the reception of the audience on Saturday, January 12 (there were 250,000 people, the biggest attendance of the 10-day festival), when he performed right before George Benson. Two days later, they were scheduled to perform in the same order, but since Taylor's extended performance had caused a huge delay to Benson's back on Saturday, Benson proposed that they switch the order. Taylor ended up the headliner in this second performance. Buoyed by the audience's reception, he decided to take back his life and his career. (16 years later, on January 12, 2001, he played the very same site, at the opening night of the third Rock in Rio, whose organizer, Roberto Medina, described Taylor to the Brazilian press then as "his good luck charm").
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 February 2008)

good times:-
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=163704&highlight=carly#post163704

I'd swear there's sadness in those eyes of hers
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=163716&highlight=carly#post163716

each moving on - their own way ... Carly surrounded by the kids
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=164262&highlight=carly#post164262


----------



## noirua (7 February 2008)

Just a minute to ponder and think:  http://www.cultureandrecreation.gov.au/articles/anzac/lastpost.htm


----------



## noirua (8 February 2008)

noirua said:


> "Brisbane Ladies" http://www.contemplator.com/canaus/brisbane.html




Well, back we go to the Brisbane ladies again.


----------



## sam76 (9 February 2008)

IMHO this is by far the best piece of musice ever performed by Underworld (of born slippy fame) To quote someone smarter than me "it should be played in every nursing home just after medicine time"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0oMwKnU3OM&feature=related

Awesome video as well!


----------



## sam76 (9 February 2008)

and here's Ben Sims (who imo) is the benchmark in booty shaking techno.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVkC3PktmrA&feature=related

High quality mixing skills which can be seen here in this 2 minute clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CtdxN_AHvA&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2008)

Didja ever 


> GI Blues
> Didja' ever get one of them days, boy, didja ever get one of them days?
> When nothin' is right from morning till night, didja ever get one of them days?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2008)

Two versions of this one -  think my vote is with the first one 

 River Deep Mountain High - Celine Dion 

 Tina Turner - river deep mountain high - Live from Amsterdam


> RIVER DEEP MOUNTAIN HIGH
> 
> When I was a little girl
> I had a rag doll
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2008)

Have posted this more than once, albeit by different artists - this one is one of the best though imo.. 

 Bruno Pelletier and Celine Dion - Le blues du businessman 

words (and translation) here :-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=200088


----------



## noirua (11 February 2008)

T'day it's just a tribute to the Late Great Steve Irwin, the Aussie second national anthem:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1HlG4ZqAuk&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2008)

I've often heard this melody played during docos of the American Civil War.  Maybe someone knows the name?

 Amish Religion Palm Sunday


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2008)

This one similar to the last (sorta   )

 The Corries - The Wild Mountain Thyme


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2008)

Incidentally it was the Corries who wrote "Flower of Scotland".. one of the contenders for an alternative Scottish national anthem to God Save the Queen.  Gee it must gall em (gaul em?) to have to sing those lyrics : 

 The Corries Flower of Scotland (1975 ???) 

http://www.siliconglen.com/Scotland/4_2.html


> The Scottish Arts Council (see [4.17]) has suggested having a new national anthem written for post-devolution Scotland. However, a number of existing songs or tunes could be used. Here's the most frequently suggested.
> 
> Existing Anthem.  The current Official National Anthem in Scotland is God Save the Queen which is detested by many, not least because it was originally written as a pro-English, anti-Scottish song at the time of the Jacobite freedom fighters. Furthermore, many Scots are not particularly Royalist. The original version, had this verse (now dropped):
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> I've often heard this melody played during docos of the American Civil War.  Maybe someone knows the name?




ah - think I've found it ..Ashokan Farewell (written 1982)


> Photos taken from various sources set to "*Ashokan Farewell*" showing the tragedy that was the American Civil War




the first youtube is typical "use" of this song (maybe no need to see it all) - the second by the author...

 Tragedy of the American Civil War 

 Ashokan Farewell - by the author 



> a Scottish lament written by a Jewish guy from the Bronx






> The story of Ashokan Farewell.
> Ashokan Farewell was named for Ashokan, a camp in the Catskill Mountains not far from Woodstock, New York. It's the place where Molly Mason and I have run the Ashokan Fiddle & Dance Camps for adults and families since 1980.
> 
> Ashokan is the name of a town, most of which is now under a very beautiful and magical body of water called the Ashokan Reservoir. I've heard it pronounced a-shó-kun, a-shó-kan, or sometimes ásh-o-kán. The reservoir provides drinking water for New York City one hundred miles to the south.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 February 2008)

Ted Egan-Old Ned



> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/enoughrope/transcripts/s1167093.htm
> ANDREW DENTON: As a white man who was very sympathetic to blackfellas and the black man's situation, you were also in a position of some control and some power. Was that something you were uncomfortable with?
> 
> TED EGAN: Uh, no. I'm not uncomfortable with the control. And I worked for the department and... I have to acknowledge this was the Department of Native Affairs that was...the department that implemented the removal of mixed-race kids to go into institutions. Now, I was never required to do that but I could have been. Uh, and it's... It's an area of history that's...that does need to be discussed and debated and talked through and through and through. Because while I was one of the first to sign the Sorry Books, and I realise now that...our department was implementing a policy that was wrong, wrong, very wrong, because you can't discriminate on anyone on the basis of race, certainly not on children... But it did happen in those days. And so I was a person with the department and often in positions with great power.
> ...


----------



## sam76 (13 February 2008)

basement jaxx -take me back to your house (good clip)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=mLeOiDF99Yo


----------



## sam76 (13 February 2008)

Hardfloor - Mahogany Roots.

tune from 1995 with some nice 303 acid overtones.

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=jRh8CKa4l4w

saweeeeet


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2008)

From Little Things Big Things Grow - Make Poverty History 



> Kev Carmody, John Butler and Paul Kelly perform From Little Things Big Things Grow at the Make Poverty History concert in Melbourne 2006




Kev Carmody wrote this in 1992 - he was guest on ABC's Conversation Hour today.  Brilliant bloke! - university educated in Philosophy, Music et al.  So humble, so talented.  



> The eight year strike of Aboriginal stockmen and their families at Lord Vestey's enormous Wave Hill Station in Australia's Northern Territory began in 1966. Author Frank Hardy who wrote a book about the strike, "The Unlucky Australians", was told: "We want them Vestey mob all go away from here. Wave Hill Aboriginal people bin called Gurindji. We bin here long time before them Vestey mob. This is our country, all this bin Gurindji country. Wave Hill bin our country. We want this land; we strike for that."
> Vincent Lingiari travelled all over Australia to address meetings and raise support for the strike. Support came quickly from trade unions, starting with the Waterside Workers in Darwin.
> 
> In 1972 a Labor Government was elected in Australia and it was Prime Minister Gough Whitlam who "through Vincent's fingers poured a handful of sand" as it says in the song, bringing the strike to an end and restoring ownership of the land to it's traditional owners. Gough Whitlam's words at the 1975 ceremony were "Vincent Lingiari, I solemnly hand to you these deeds as proof, in Australian law, that these lands belong to the Gurindji people and I put into your hands part of the earth itself as a sign that this land will be the possession of you and your children forever."






> Favourite verse (as posted on that youtube)
> 
> "And Vincent sat down with big politicians
> This affair they told him is a matter of state
> ...







> From Little Things Big Things Grow
> A Song By Paul Kelly and Kev Carmody ©1992
> 
> Gather round people and I'll tell you a story
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2008)

Shaddup You Face by Joe Dolce


----------



## noirua (1 March 2008)

noirua said:


> The National Anthem!  It goes on and on and there's no singing, thank heavens:  http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/8106/Anthems/australia.htm





Back to the National Anthem.


----------



## noirua (1 March 2008)

noirua said:


> Now it's on to "Waltzing Matilda" and best played in trumpet style at full blast ie "Shake the House Down" or "Blast everyone in the office volume":  http://www.hamilton.net.au/matilda.html




If you have trouble with "windows media player" then go to the microsoft website and download "windows media player 11", and that will solve any problems.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 March 2008)

if i had a hammer - peter paul and mary , 1963

Mary Travers b 1936 - makes her 27 years old here. 
and here she is at 71 years (she's had a rough spin healthwise of late ) :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGLfIoNAsso&feature=related

Plenty more there of course. 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=peter+paul+and+mary&search_type=


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 March 2008)

Peter, Paul & Mary - The Times They Are A Changing


----------



## noirua (2 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Peter, Paul & Mary - The Times They Are A Changing




Excellent 2020, it seemed to be very windy in that song or maybe someone left a door open.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 March 2008)

noirua said:


> Excellent 2020, it seemed to be very windy in that song or maybe someone left a door open.



heck noi
try this one if you're looking for windy 
so windy she forgets the words lol (2m 22s mark) 

 Peter, Paul & Mary - Washington Peace March - 1971

PS My guess is that you were referring to Mary's famous syncopated toss of those golden locks of hers - in which case I agree, she was very dramatic - certainly had the full attention of the blokes in the audience at least.  Gee I remember so many drinking sessions around a campfire -  case of beer and this new thing called a cassette player - and everyone "singing along" (loose use of the word) to PPM -  Hell they were good


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 March 2008)

Light One Candle



> LIGHT ONE CANDLE
> Peter Yarrow- ©1983 Silver Dawn Music ASCAP
> 
> Light one candle for the Maccabee children
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=94982&highlight=candle#post94982

Concerning the previous post / song, and the opening line...
"Light one candle for the Maccabee children" - where Maccabee = children of Israel.....
Whilst I'm confident that PP&M were not trying to digress from the peace theme in 100% of the rest of their repertoire, It would have been nice if the words of the song were a bit more .. mmm, cosmopolitan...
Hence I have added the following verse for PP&M to consider next time they sing it 

PS a couple of points - 1. they are probably referring to the Holocaust of course."right to exist was denied".
2. As Golda Mair said "there won't be peace until we learn to love our children more than we hate our enemies"



> Light nine candles for the Middle East children , born into one giant jail, !
> comPeting disasters, their Crucifix rafters, their Mosque floors, and Walls where they wail !!,
> FORGET the hereafter!, Let's wish em some LAUGHTER!, and lessen the load on their nails, !!!
> Let's walk with these candles, a mile in their sandals! ANd THEN PRAPS ..
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 March 2008)

I notice Peter Garrett had occasion to refer to this song today in Parliament 
in relation to the Coalition wanting to rewrite a few points of history (Turnbull's complaining about the economic management - yet spending $10mill on cloud seeding against bureaucratic advice)  
- cept PG added the pun .. "There's a fracton too much fiction" 

 Tim Finn - Fraction Too Much Friction (1983) 


> Music from Australia and New Zealand in the year 1983:
> 
> Tim Finn's promo-video for the hit single 'Fraction Too Much Friction' taken from the 1983 album 'Escapade'


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 March 2008)

Carmen beamed across Aus last night (and put Singleton on the map lol) .. - you gotta admit it's gr8 music. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=184599&highlight=carmen#post184599

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=184630&highlight=carmen#post184630

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=184630&highlight=carmen#post184630


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Carmen beamed across Aus last night



gotta feeling these youtubes play better without a convoluted path.
 Lori-Kaye Miller sings the Seguidilla from Carmen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a7yb3dWhJs  Katherine Jenkins Habanera 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsNkVduTKO8  Gino Bechi in the "Toreador Song" from Carmen


----------



## noirua (15 March 2008)

Three pleasant tunes for the weekend ahead, old favourites.

http://www.imagesaustralia.com/thewildrover.htm
http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/8106/Anthems/australia.htm
http://www.hamilton.net.au/matilda.html


----------



## noirua (15 March 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Hi noirua
> 
> I thought I would get in with a rolf harris to spite you :
> 
> ...




A moving song from Rolph Harris, originally posted by Whiskers,


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

noi - I sang that to the boys every night until they went to school (and some) 
they still defend each other in "tight encounters" 


 John Farnham-Age Of Reason 



> AGE OF REASON
> 
> From the day that we were born we've been heading down a track
> Sometimes it's made for good sometimes for bad
> ...




 Austen Tayshus - Australiana 



> AUSTEN TAYSHUS AUSTRALIANA LYRICS
> Sittin' at home last Sunday mornin' me mate Boomerrang Said he was havin' a few people around for a barbie, Said he might Kookaburra or two.
> 
> I said, "Sounds great, will Wallaby there?"
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 March 2008)

lol - from the 1m30s to the 2m00s mark, this one is quite humourous 

 Our Dumb Bush 



> This is a short set of bush bloopers with the Ted Nugent Song "Kiss My A**


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2008)

Ruthie Henshall - I Dreamed A Dream (Les Miserables)
there was no ransome to be paid
no song unsung, no wine untasted

but the tigers come at night 
with their voices soft as thunder 
as they tear your hopes apart
as they turn your dream to shame
etc 

o boy can this girl sing - sheesh


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2008)

Two versions of this one - Liz Taylor puts it in context 
 Ruthie Henshall - Send In The Clowns 

  Elizabeth Taylor - "Send In The Clowns"


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2008)

Les Miserables - Do You Hear The People Sing - International 

This song is sung by many males who have played the part 
 but heck it's obvious that some of them either have
a) a liking for alcohol, or
b) lousy pronunciation

because you can't understand a flaming word they're saying - sounds like a scene from a wild west movie with the hombres having gollie-fights into the spittoon !. 
 disgraceful - such an important occasion - and to turn up drunk like that !


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2008)

Hell, here's Captain Pellew doing the Lambert Walk . 
How talented is Robert Lindsay 

 Me and My Girl The Lambeth Walk Tony 1987 

 Hornblower


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 March 2008)

sounds like Robert Goulet (?) (Howard Keel maybe?)
 Torvill & Dean- I Won't Send Roses
 I Won't Send Roses - Michael Feinstein - Mack & Mabel


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 March 2008)

GIGI - Louis Jordan 

 Doctor Zhivago , the scene of Lara's departure


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2008)

Dixieland Crackerjacks - When You Wore a Tulip 

 Slagharen Dixieland Band - Five Foot Two, Eyes Of Blue


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 March 2008)

dixieland . .. reminds me  city2surf coming up in a few months 

this one already posted elsewhere - Cohen when only half high .. 

 cohen dance me till the end of love 



> Dance Me To The End Of Love"
> 
> Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
> Dance me through the panic 'til I'm gathered safely in
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 March 2008)

Judy Collins & Leonard Cohen - That's No Way to Say Goodbye 
 So Long Marianne - Leonard Cohen


----------



## noirua (1 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> noi - I sang that to the boys every night until they went to school (and some)
> they still defend each other in "tight encounters"



Hi 2020, you must have sung that over 1,000 times. I guess, when they were old enough to go to school they worked out you were not "Rolph Harris". I guess that was a relief.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2008)

How good is this kid 

 Tell Me Why-Declan Galbraith 


> In my dreams, Children sing
> A song of love for every boy and girl
> The sky is blue, the fields are green
> And laughter is the language of the world
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhev7M8R29Y&feature=related Declan Galbraith @ Age 8 - Ben (Rare Recording) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdonLEyaVRA&feature=related Declan Galbraith - Saved By the Bell - 2007 BRAVO
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Declan+Galbraith+&search_type=


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2008)

Vanessa Amorosi sings Absolutely Everybody...Live! 


> This must be her best rendition of the song! The pure & inviting energy was there...the low notes were solid....the HIGH notes, especially at the very last part, were stratospheric! It was just perfect! Go Vanessa, The Diva from Under!
> 
> FYI: She performed this at The Dome, in Germany, back in December 2000



 12yo Julian Sage Miyata sings Nessun Dorma
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Julian+Sage+Miyata+&search_type=


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 April 2008)

ok go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uojhahf7lo4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iaAhF4diNE&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2008)

Glen Campbell - Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife

This one means more since I was told it was a Vietnam war song. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck0leo5QgQk  Galveston, Glen Campbell


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2008)

Leading into Anzac Day - A couple of war songs (and a lullaby) by Billy Joel :-

 Billy Joel-Goodnight Saigon

 Billy Joel-Leningrad (two stories of the US - Russian cold war days , Viktor's and his)

 Billy Joel-Lullabye (Goodnight, My Angel)

From a previous thread ... (Is there a God) ..

Billy Joel seems to adhere to the philosophy that your ideas live on …

I once heard him interviewed over his song Lullaby - the child (then only 7 or so) was concerned that the parents had just divorced - so he had to reassure her.  "i promised I would never leave you"

She also wanted to know about death. He then put to the child that he would not die whilstever she remembered this song for instance , hence

"Someday your child may cry, And if you sing this lullabye
Then in your heart, There will always be a part of me

Someday we'll all be gone, But lullabyes go on and on...
They never die, That's how you
And I Will be"

Personally I love the concept. 



> GOODNIGHT MY ANGEL Billy Joel
> 
> Goodnight, my angel, Time to close your eyes
> And save these questions for another day
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC-qVU58Nk4&feature=related Kill Bill (The Lonely Shepherd) James Last feat. Zamfir

 abba - Like an Angel Passing through my Room
"One of ABBA's most beautiful and chilling songs... "


> Casting shadows on the walls
> In the twilight hour I am alone
> Sitting near the fireplace, dying embers warm my face
> In this peaceful solitude
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 April 2008)

Brooks & Dunn-Boot Scootin' Boogie

 Boot Scootin Boogie

COUNTRY DANCE LEAVING OF LIVERPOOL FLAYOSC SEPTEMBRE 2007


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2008)

the bloke can get more music out of fiddle than a suburb of cats on rooftops in spring
calls himself a busker 
 Violin Serenade, Jim Park, Meditation of Thais by Massenet


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2008)

Anyone remember Sinantra's album "A Man Alone?"  - good way to spend a quiet moment with a happy hour (?) - better make that pensive hour - drink watching the sunset. 

 Frank Sinatra - Lonesome Cities

 Love's been good to me - Frank Sinatra

  A Man Alone – Sinatra


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2008)

then again there's this one to cheer you up  .. 
 Frank Sinatra - High Hopes


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Man_Alone_(album)


> All songs written by Rod McKuen
> 
> "A Man Alone" – 3:47
> "Night" – 2:25
> ...




 Frank Sinatra - The Beautiful Strangers

 Love's Been Good to Me- Rod McKuen


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2008)

then again the frogs can out -mckuen mckuen 

 Jacques Brel - Ne Me Quitte Pas

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=118349&highlight=Quitte#post118349



> Don't leave me. We must forget
> all that can be forgotten, that already has passed away.
> Forget the times of misunderstandings,
> and the times lost trying to know how
> ...




plagiarism? - translation? - somthing like that  
 Shirley Bassey - IF YOU GO AWAY


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2008)

The Commitments-Mustang Sally


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> one for the AFL fans
> Up There, Cazaly





Now thats a good song, go the SYDNEY SWANS


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 May 2008)

The first is a hymn sung at Gallipoli 2007 ceremony (on that occasion by a lady in Naval uniform)
the second is a mini-doco of a battle she has had with the church over child abuse.  
 Make Me A Channel Of Your Peace - Sinead O'Connor

 The Pope vs. Sinead O'Connor


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 May 2008)

still one of my favourites 
.... enough to make you wanna take up bongo drums 

then again, you have have nearly as much fun with a set of saucepans - provided the neighbours are away for the weekend 

(sh1nbone! - there goes another window payne) 

theme from caravan


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 May 2008)

PS 30 seconds of this one should be "adequate" - unless you're feeling real mellow I guess.  Not exactly sure at which point in the video the air gets on the G string. 

 J.S. Bach - Air on the G String, Sarah Chang

 G-string humor


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 May 2008)

memorable gigs? - this one has to be right up there .. 
(even if they don't know the tune of Nearer My God To Thee  )

 Nearer My God To Thee

 titanic a night to remember


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 May 2008)

a couple of welsh lasses 

 Shirley Bassey - Don't Cry Out Loud

 Katherine Jenkins I (Who Have Nothing)


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 May 2008)

Rhydian Roberts Katherine Jenkins - You Raise Me Up


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 May 2008)

check out from 2m30s 

  Celine dion and Josh groban live - the prayer


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 May 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2008/05/11/young-spider.html?ref=rss

Neil Young has spider named after him... 

 Neil Young- Comes A Time Farm Aid '86

 Neil Young: Let's Impeach The President


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 May 2008)

Normie Rowe saying on the news tonight that he severely affected by Vietnam , and Veterans Affairs weren't that interested. - so what's new 

Couple of songs he sang - before and after Vietnam - (but in a quick search I couldn't find a youtube of his doing Les Mis) 

 Australian Music Stars Of The 60s : Normie Rowe

  Jason Watson sings "Bring Him Home" from Les Miserables live

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23700687-5005941,00.html
PS War Memorial historian is apparently claiming he's mistaken though about the legitimate callup - something about a secondary ballot after he returned from UK.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 May 2008)

One for the bushies ... 
 Beautiful Circle - Sara Storer



> Artist/Band: Storer Sara Tabs
> Song: Beautiful Circle Tab
> 
> G   There's work to be done, you had a good go
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 May 2008)

This bird could sing anything and make it sound like a million bucks )

  Once Upon A Dream -Linda Eder 



> The song that played when Ryan died on the NBC soap opera "Another World."


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 May 2008)

the first two at least suitable for the treadmill 

 THE BEATLES - HOLDME TIGHT

 Beatles - It Won't Be Long

The Beatles - The Night Before (1965)


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 May 2008)

good for a smile .. 

  the chubbchubbs are coming

"RESPECT"

also known as ....

"RSP CBC JJ TCG  sockit to me,   sockit to me,  sockit to me,  sockit to me.." 

"Why can't we be friends ,  Why can't we be friends ,  Why can't we be friends..."



PS If the youtube has been wiped then try one of these (preferably one in English - unless you understand French I guess) 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Chubbchubbs&search=Search&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&spell=1


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 June 2008)

> The song that played when Ryan died on the NBC soap opera "Another World."



oops - turns out it 's from the musical Jekyll and Hyde ...

btw, how about this "amateur" (?) singer ! - sheesh  - calls herself "Avid Actress"  (great future girl ) 
Some of the stuff available on youtubes is incredible, yes?

  Jekyll and Hyde - Once Upon a Dream

 Wicked - I'm Not That Girl

this song back to Linda Eder... (with composer husband Frank Wildhorn)

 Linda Eder-Jekyll & Hyde-Someone Like You


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 June 2008)

Farmer sings to pig.

 Saint-SaÃ«ns, Organ Symphony

 final scene of Babe


----------



## Bronte (8 June 2008)

Hi 2020hindsight & noirua,
We just want to say a BIG 'Thank you'
Some great *Tunes* here
Very nice thread


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 June 2008)

gday bronte
look forward to some more of those jokes of yours 
cheers
2020

here's a song (in fact two) to sign off with - from the musical Chess   (from the ABBA team) 

 I Know Him So Well (Elaine Paige + Barbara Dickson)

 Josh Groban-Anthem


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 June 2008)

sheesh - two brilliant renditions of this one !

PS. whatever you think of celine, you can't deny she sure can sing  (imo anyways)

  Celine Dion - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Live)

 Leona Lewis - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Live)


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2008)

'Blood Brothers' - looks like it would be a great musical.

"And do we blame Superstition for what's come to pass, or is what we the British have come to know as class?"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_Brothers_(musical)
http://www.stlyrics.com/b/bloodbrothers.htm



> NARRATOR
> SO DID Y' HEAR THE STORY
> OF THE JOHNSTONE TWINS?
> AS LIKE EACH OTHER AS TWO NEW PINS
> ...






> The play is a contemporary nature vs. nurture tale revolving around fraternal twins separated at birth. The twins' different backgrounds take them to the opposite ends of the social spectrum, one becoming an Oxbridge graduated councilor and the other ending up on the dole and in prison for a while. Both fall in love with the same girl; this girl is married to one of them and the other is stealing her, and ultimately this conflict leads to their tragic death.
> 
> This also shows how a difference in class can make a big difference, how two babies brought into the world by the same parents can lead two very different lives and be two very different people; "And do we blame Superstition for what's come to pass, or is what we the British have come to know as class?"






> MRS JOHNSTONE
> MICKEY. DON'T SHOOT EDDIE. HE'S YOUR
> BROTHER. YOU HAD A TWIN BROTHER. I COULDN'T
> AFFORD TO KEEP BOTH OF YOU. HIS MOTHER
> ...




 Barbara Dickson - Tell Me It's Not True from Blood Brothers



> MRS JOHNSTONE
> 
> Tell me it's not true,
> Say it's just a story,
> ...




   Tell Me It's Not True (Blood Brothers-long version)


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_Brothers_(musical)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRuZHdduQng&amp;feature=related

 Barbara Dickson -Easy Terms (Willy Russell's Blood Brothers)

 Blood Brothers - Clips from Throughout


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2008)

Florence Jenkins massacres Mozart

 Florence Foster Jenkins the queen of the night


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2008)

2 versions of this one - the second slightly more serious  

 Florence Foster sings Strauss’s laughing song,  Dietmar Eirich mimes 

 Louise Fribo - "Mein Herr Marquis".



> Mein Herr Marquis, Adele's aria from Die Fledermaus
> 
> Mein Herr Marquis, ein Mann wie Sie *My dear marquis, a man like you*
> Sollt’ besser das verstehn, *Should better understand that,*
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2008)

"O Mio Babbino Caro" - Louise Fribo


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 June 2008)

so rare to hear a song in the melodious minor keys these days  - 
(PS feel free to post a stack to prove me wrong) 

 Judith Durham - The Olive Tree

 Chopin Waltz in C sharp minor

 Close every Door - Lee Mead in Joseph

 CATS Memory - Elaine Paige


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> CATS Memory - Elaine Paige



that's probably a major mistake 

PS this one has to have a few minor keys surely ..

 Past the point of no return - Phantom


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 June 2008)

Jesus Christ Superstar (1973) Heaven On Their Minds (2)


> This movie was filmed on location in Israel. The ruins of Avdat, the greatest Nabatean city in the Negev, lie on a limestone hill overlooking the desert. The remains include two impressive Bysantine churches, a wine press, and many other interesting finds. The place is under the auspices of the Avdat National Park.
> 
> JUDAS:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 June 2008)

Jesus Christ Superstar (1973) The Last Supper (13)



> *APOSTLES*  Look at all my trials and tribulations
> Sinking in a gentle pool of wine.
> Don't disturb me now, I can see the answers
> 'Till this evening is this morning, life is fine.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 June 2008)

Miriam Makeba - The Click Song


> "...it isn't a noise, it's my language!" South African singer Miriam Makeba performs The Click Song in the Dutch VARA TV studios, september 1979.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Miriam Makeba - The Click Song




PS here are the words in case you feel inclined to sing along ... 

Igqira lendlela nguqo ngqothwane 
Igqira lendlela nguqo ngqothwane 
Sebeqabele gqi thapha bathi nguqo ngqothwane 
Sebeqabele gqi thapha bathi nguqo ngqothwane

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xhosa_language

NB!!!  For the Xhosa people, see Xhosa.



> Xhosa language
> 
> Xhosa, (isiXhosa) is one of the official languages of South Africa. Xhosa is spoken by approximately 7.9 million people, or about 18% of the South African population. Like most Bantu languages, Xhosa is a tonal language, that is, the same sequence of consonants and vowels can have different meanings when said with a rising or falling or high or low intonation. One of the most distinctive features of the language is the prominence of click consonants; "Xhosa," the name of the language itself, begins with a click.
> 
> Xhosa is written using a Latin alphabet-based system. Three letters are used to indicate the basic clicks: c for dental clicks, x for lateral clicks, and q for palatal clicks (for a more detailed explanation, see the table of consonant phonemes, below). Tones are not indicated in the written form.... etc






> Dialects
> Xhosa has several dialects, including
> 
> Gcaleka
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Miriam Makeba - The Click Song




incidentally, 
a couple of points about youtubes...  already mentioned a few months back, but maybe you missed it ...

You can either a) click (or double click) on the arrow ... 
or b) click (or double click) on the picture other than at the arrow.

advantages of a) (imo) include:-
1. you can move to another page or thread of ASF to read about shares without turning off the song as you do so - because the song is going on in a separate window, it will continue

2. you see all the "related" songs - same singer, same broadway show, same song by different singers, even the same song by the same singer 

3. you can watch the singer in a separate window, and follow the words / lyrics in the ASF thread (if they are posted).

4. sometimes ( eg the Miriam Makeba song above) the youtube is not available for insetting into a locked window in ASF,   and clicking on the arrow just gives you "We're sorry, this video is no longer available".   In these cases you have no choice but to double click on the picture rather than the arrow if you want to hear it. 

Incidentally, I notice recently if you double click on the picture in ASF, (option b), then you trigger the song both in that locked window, and also in a new window.   But then you simply turn off one or other - leaving the option you prefer.

PS further to 4. above, suppose you click on the arrow, and are met with "We're sorry, this video is no longer available", then you have to reset the screen (Cntrl+R) - or move to another page and then return if you prefer. (obviously second time around, just click or double click on the picture) 

PS how to post a youtube?  just find the 11 alphanumeric characters (code) between a prefix which ends in "v=" ;  and (sometimes, not always)  a suffix which starts with "&" 
and add "youtube" and "/youtube" before and after that code in square brackets ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mwh9z58iAU 
becomes 
{youtube}2Mwh9z58iAU{/youtube}
just change the curly brackets to square and you get the embedded youtube.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2008)

"The Lord's Prayer" by Malotte - Welsh Choir

 BRING HIM HOME - Cantorion Colin Jones


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 June 2008)

CLICK HERE TO LEARN THE WELSH ANTHEM THE EASY WAY (Phonetic)



> HEN WLAD FY NHADAU
> 
> Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi,
> Gwlad beirdd a chantorion, enwogion o fri
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 June 2008)

"in my own time, no one knew the pain I was going through … " 

 Carpenters - Only yesterday

 Karen Carpenter - "Make believe it's your first time"
(apologies for the soapie maudlin nature of the ending, where maudlin = "foolishly sentimental")

 THE CARPENTERS - AVE MARIA (1978).


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 June 2008)

Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible

 John Barrowman 'All Out Of Love' Official Video


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2008)

SOMETHING WONDERFUL (Gina Respall -Filipina)
"5 foot 2, eyes of black "    - great voice though

the original from the film King and I :-
 Something Wonderful / The King and I


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2008)

Mark Schultz-Walking Her Home


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 August 2008)

Haven't posted this one for 6 months .... 

 Sting Until


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2008)

bit of nonsense - you'll get the ghist after a minute (or less) 

Moral of the story - try setting your next argument with the missus to music 

 Argument to Beethoven's 5th

first a sunset in the west
next a chair in which to rest
third a mellow Merlot red
fourth some headphones on my head
finally a CD playing
belting out Beethoven's fifth
waving arms, saliva spraying 
happily until I'm pifth.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2008)

Another that hasn't been posted to 6 or 8 months... 

  Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust

  Billy Joel - You're Only Human (Second Wind)


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 August 2008)

Carousel."You'll Never Walk Alone".

 Carousel 1956- If I Loved You (reprise)


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 August 2008)

Melanie - Ring The Living Bell (1971)

- about half as good as the Les Humphries Singers - but still pretty good


----------



## gav (13 August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I2b64-ykyE

This is what gets me goin in the gym


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2008)

My GF was watching last season's Aussie version of "So you think you can dance" and i could hear the music in the study. One of the tunes i got was Mad World by Gary Jules. There where heaps more that i could not find and i was wondering if anyone has seen a list of the music on the show?

I don't listen to much radio here so i need to search for new music.

Here's the link to Mad World.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4&feature=related


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2008)

Found it!


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2008)

try finding some sense in this one then ... lol

 The Ying Tong Song - The Goons

this one should probably be on the Bible thread ... 

 Spike Milligan - The Lord's Prayer


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2008)

Lumber jack song

 Spam - Monty Python


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 August 2008)

the main differences between Man and Apes? - 
we peel the skins off bananas before eating them, and
we sing better 
Fifteen Welsh choirs performing together in the Albert Hall:-

 Rhyfelgyrch Gwŷr Harlech

mix yourself a shandy 
drown yourself in brandy
sherry sweet or whisky neat 
or any other liquor that is handy
there's no blinkin sense in drinkin 
anything that doesn't knock ya stinkin  etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 August 2008)

Two versions of this one - which is better? - lemme listen to them both 100 times - and I'll tell you 

  Bath Male Voice choir singing Antham

 Anthem (Recording Season 1983)


----------



## dotocom (29 August 2008)

all you need is a bit of energy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1NoOOoaNw


----------



## dotocom (29 August 2008)

how do u directly display videos on the forum?


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 August 2008)

doto - just isolate the 11 alphanumeric characters and add "youtube" before and after with square brackets and a slash (/) , i.e. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDFS8t0GruA&feature=related

http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=*tDFS8t0GruA*&feature=related

 Mathis on Broadway - Once Upon a Dream - from "Jekyll and Hyde"

Note that for playback, sometimes you have to click on the large square, not the small central arrow - depending on whether embedment is permitted for that particular youtube.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2008)

'RIGHT SAID FRED' - BERNARD CRIBBINS 1960s Animated Video

Vinatge B&W animation from Bernard Cribbins's July 1962 UK chart hit. 



> Right said Fred - Both of us together
> One each end and steady as we go .......
> Tried to shift it - Couldn't even lift it
> We was getting nowhere, And so, We
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2008)

Ignore the first 1m20s ...

 AL JOLSON "Let Me Sing I'm Happy"




> The final scene here features the legendary "Let Me Sing and I'm Happy", Jolson and Irving Berlin's huge song hit!
> 
> Jolson sings it with his usual, intrinsic vibrancy putting huge pathos into the second chorus as he half sings the engaging lyric. Only Jolson could do this with such magnetism as to keep your eyes and ears glued to every movement he makes.




 Shirley Bassey - LET ME SING, I'M HAPPY-CLIMB EVERY MOUNTAIN

 ........


> LET ME SING AND I'M HAPPY
> 
> What care I who makes the laws of a nation
> Let those who will take care of its rights and wrongs
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2008)

Shirley Bassey - I AM WHAT I AM

This next one has gotta be one of the best songs out there (imo)  ...  Kate Ceberano does an equally good job of it tho   

 Shirley Bassey - JESSE


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7gzXz1cHo&feature=related
Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mpqXu0z3wU&feature=related
Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly with his song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVV_U6N_Eao&feature=related
Roberta Flack "Hey, Thats No Way To Say Goodbye"

The above three are fan-bludy-tastic, but this last one is a rare example of a song getting slower as it winds down - for effect - and damned effective it is too imho  
 Roberta Flack - Jesse


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2008)

ignoring the quality of the video , the singing is "magic" 

Softly, As I Leave You

The original version was the Italian "Piano" (= Softly), sung by Mina  (ignore the first 30secs)
lol - I suspect the video is of a completely different song with a completely different mood to the voice  

 MINA "Piano (Softly as i leave you)"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softly,_as_I_Leave_You_(song)


> "Softly, as I Leave You" is a popular song composed by Antonio DeVita with original Italian lyrics by Giorgio Calabrese.
> 
> It was originally an Italian success in 1960 by Mina, at the San Remo Music Festival, entitled "Piano" ("Softly"). Mina published a recording of the song first time as a single in 1960, and later as well on an EP and on three LPs.
> 
> The English songwriter Hal Shaper, noticed the song and in November 1961 wrote English lyrics to the melody, calling it "Softly, as I Leave You". It is best known in versions by Matt Monro (#10 on the British charts in 1962. etc




PS Jesse (previous post) was written by Janis Ian - for her flaming cat ! lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2008)

Seems youtubes aren't that welcome on the "favourite lyrics" thread  - so here's a repost (opera with English Subtitles)
- to be honest - any excuse to post this again - magic - fill in a coupla minutes listening to it while the wallabies run on 

 Kraus & McDaniel - Pearl Fishers duet 

at the back of the holy temple
decorated with flowers and gold
a woman appears
I can see her still

The prostrate crowd
looks upon her amazed
and murmurs under its breath
look it is the goddess

looming up in the shadows
and holding out her arms to us

her veil parts slightly
what a vision!
what a dream
the crowd is kneeling

..... (the melodious duet part ...
*Yes it is she
it is the goddess
so charming and so beautiful
Yes it is she
it is the goddess
who has come down amongst us
her veil has parted 
and the crowd is kneeling*
... 

but through the crowd
she makes her way
already her long veil
hides her face from us
my eyes, alas! seek her in vain
she flees

but what is this strange flame
suddenly kindled in my soul
what unknown fire is consuming me
your hand pushes mine away
love takes our hearts by storm
and turns us into enemies

no let nothing separate us
no nothing
let us swear to remain friends
let us swear to remain friends

..... (repeat of the melodious duet part ...
*Yes it is she
it is the goddess
who comes to unite us this day
and faithful to my promise
like a brother I will cherish you
it is she
it is the goddess
who comes to unite us this day*

yes let us share the same fate
let us be united until death.

 The Ten Tenors - Pearl fishers duet


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2008)

Johnny  Mathis Aishwarya Rai + Abhishek Bachchan - Unbreak My Heart

In case that gets wiped - try this search :-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Aishwarya+Rai+unbreak&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2008)

The Seekers - When Will The Good Apples Fall

 The Seekers - Colours Of My life

 Isa Lei - something to drink kava to


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2008)

Two versions (my vote's with Lusty Dusty)

  Dusty Springfield - My Colouring Book (1964)

 Agnetha Faltskog (ABBA) My Colouring Book

 Anni-Frid Lyngstad - Like an Angel Passing through my Room



> One of ABBA's most beautiful and chilling songs
> 
> ... Like the embers as they die
> Love was one prolonged good-bye
> ...


----------



## roland (1 September 2008)

hey hindsight, seems like you live on youtube .... have you had a look at archive.org ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2008)

roland - 
 yep - just now lol
you reckon it is better than youtube?

(PS You pay big money to watch a musical such as "DUSTY" or "MUMMA MIA" whatever  
One thing about youtube, the price of the tickets is right   )


----------



## roland (1 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> roland -
> yep - just now lol
> you reckon it is better than youtube?




better??? well, it's different, archive.org is probably more cultured and has depth in other media types


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2008)

thanks m8, I'll check it out - 
good to get an alternative and/or second opinion on such things. 

reminds me of the old joke ..

Bloke goes to a psychiatrist
Psychiatrist says, 'You're crazy.' 
Bloke says, 'I want a second opinion.' 
Psychiatrist says, 'You're ugly, too.'

sleep well


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 September 2008)

repost ..
Political tunes 

 Neil Young: Let's Impeach The President

 Pink - Dear Mr. President (with eng. subtitles)

 Our Dumb Bush


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 September 2008)

Don't Laugh AT Me - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2008)

I Never Knew His Name
  (Linda Eder singing) - from the musical the Civil War


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2008)

PS  I am superthankful to the TooSoonTooYoung who posted that last song on youtube  (and a stack of other youtubes - the one below is one of his/her favourites etc ) 

a student from Uni of Otago (Dunedin ?)  by the looks - 
hence , lol
 the participation of cricket-playing Anzacs in the American Civil War .  
 They were only play leapfrog (takes to while to start)


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2008)

Lol - a light hearted parody / look at Broadway ..  
 On My Phone - Forbidden Broadway


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> I Never Knew His Name
> (Linda Eder singing) - from the musical the Civil War





Notes on embedding (some) youtubes..
If you click on the central arrow, in some cases it doesn't work
So lol - then you have to refresh ( Cntl+R) 
so - then you have to double click on the square other than the arrow 

mmm maybe easier to just post the simple direct link ... viz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dTGGdyLK1A


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 September 2008)

The Delltones Mr Bassman  Peewee Wlson

If that youtube is wiped, then there are other backups here:-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mr+bassman&search_type=&aq=f

http://www.thedelltones.com/history/

 blue moon- sha na na- flip wilson


----------



## noirua (14 September 2008)

Thanks again for all these great tunes etc., much appreciated.  I found that they run a lot better using the "Flock Browser". Sometimes they stick on AOL and Internet Explorer.  Strange that the problem may not necessarily be with YouTube - noi
PS. there are also several other browsers principally for music that also play the stuck YouTube videos. I have now downloaded 12 browsers and switch around as they're all better than another at something.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2008)

thanks to jonen mo for this one ...funny youtube on the comedy video thread, lol. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=335463&highlight=kareoke#post335463

The song arguably deserves a mention as well ....

 Natalie Imbruglia - Torn



> TORN
> 
> I thought I saw a man brought to life
> He was warm, he came around like he was dignified
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2008)

rats ! - wiped already 
 try one of these ... 

Natalie Imbruglia...
for backups :-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Natalie+Imbruglia+Torn&search_type=&aq=f

reminds me a bit of missy higgins (same beat , similar chords) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW898iW5Vsg
for backups:-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=scar+missy+higgins&search_type=&aq=0&oq=scar+m


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 September 2008)

Irene Cara - Fame ( Solid Gold 1980 )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBWDuJhANJ0&feature=related

backups here:-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Irene+Cara+-+Fame+&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

Three versions of this one ... Personally I'd go for Astrud Gilberto 's  Portugese version  

PS Best version of all is the second youtube... almost the anniversary of Matt Price and Bernie Banton's passings. 

  ManhÃ£ De Carnaval-Carnival 



> Jack Jones (Pop), Astrud Gilberto (Jazz), and Ginny Arnell (Pop-Rock) make up this eclectic trio of performances. Each sings a different version of the same song-ManhÃ£ De Carnaval, Astrud in the original Portuguese, Jack Jones with the better known version in the USA, "A Day In The Life Of A Fool" and Ginny Arnell performs a rarer version "Carnival".
> 
> All three create magic in their own respective styles, all three use the same haunting Bossa Nova melody written by Luiz Bonfa for the 1959 Brazilian movie "Orfeu Negro" ("Black Orpheus").




 Manha de Carnaval - A song for Matt Price and Bernie Banton - sung by Astrud Gilberto 



> Manha de Carnaval - By Luiz Bonfa
> The Morning of the Carnival.
> 
> I'll sing to the sun in the sky,
> ...


----------



## CAB SAV (20 September 2008)

Hi, Can someome help me out, I've been living up to my avatar & can't get recall from my head. Driving me mad.
Been listing to CD, Ronrocco by Gustavavo Santaolalla, track 9, Iquaza is (am certain) movie theme song, from movie with Brad Pitt & Cate Blanchett, year or so ago, set in Middle east. Can't Think of Movie Title.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

CAB SAV said:


> Hi, Can someome help me out, I've been living up to my avatar & can't get recall from my head. Driving me mad.
> Been listing to CD, Ronrocco by Gustavavo Santaolalla, track 9, Iquaza is (am certain) movie theme song, from movie with Brad Pitt & Cate Blanchett, year or so ago, set in Middle east. Can't Think of Movie Title.



Babel ?


----------



## CAB SAV (20 September 2008)

Thanks 2020. It's all coming back to me, must have used too many cells last week in the market. peev's me off, "I can see so clearly now".


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

lol - no probs
 this it ?  (pretty left field m8 ! ) - Moroccan yes? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jewLngLTplA

to be honest cabsav, this is the one I really like from that part of the world  :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coGcwziLDs4


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHYj1-3QrrY  Charles TrÃ©net - La Mer (live Olympia)



> The sea
> which one sees dancing along the clear gulfs
> to sparkles of silver.
> The sea
> ...


----------



## pepperoni (20 September 2008)

Very left field ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH6lYF3ol-Y&feature=related


----------



## pepperoni (20 September 2008)

Political??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3JSEqNtlg


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

sorry pepperoni , couldn't make it to the end of them lol. 
You're right about the left field. 

This is Fantine's death from Les Mis - she's imagining she's with her lill daughter .. 
[Les Miserables] 10th anniversary - Fantines Death
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqDv4FHBw3A&feature=related


----------



## pepperoni (20 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> sorry pepperoni , couldn't make it to the end of them lol.
> You're right about the left field.




Haha ... dont blame you ... something different all the same


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdoAnlQ30U&feature=related
[Les Miserables] 10th anniversary - The Confrontation

Typical "Bad cop" .i.e. Javert..
(apologies to any good cops here lol)
(I'll probably get a ticket tomorrow lol..



> Every man is born in sin
> Every man must choose his way
> You know nothing of Javert
> *I was born inside a jail
> ...






> [JAVERT] Valjean, at last,
> We see each other plain
> `M'sieur le Mayor,'
> You'll wear a different chain!
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2008)

Don Mclean - empty chairs



> EMPTY CHAIRS
> Words & Music by Don McLean
> 
> I feel the trembling tingle of a sleepless night
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2008)

I wonder what Denver would have thought of Sarah Palin 

 John Denver - Eagles And Horses

Backups :- .... 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=eagles+and+horses&search_type=&aq=f

 John Denver talks about Jacques Cousteau and Sings Calypso


Backups:- 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Calypso+denver&search_type=&aq=-1&oq=


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2008)

Spike Milligan - The Fresh Fruit Song

  Harry Secombe - Gigi

 Peter Sellers 'Any Old Iron'


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2008)

Re previous post ... and ... when you put all those "talents" together .. you get this lol

 The Ying Tong Song - The Goons


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2008)

Sofia KÃ¤llgren 
a) hamming it up (first 2 youtubes) on Swedish TV
b) serious - from Abba's "Chess" and Also with Tommy Korberg "Beauty & Beast"  
(this girl can sing  )

  Sofia KÃ¤llgren - Gimme Gimme

  Sofia KÃ¤llgren Fredrik Swahn - The Prayer

 Sofia KÃ¤llgren - Someone Else's Story

 Sofia KÃ¤llgren & Tommy KÃ¶rberg - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2008)

I recommend listening to at least the first minute or two of the first youtube ...  but you must have headphones   very relaxing, great all-around sound.  

 New Age Music N º16 : Dan Gibson - Fur Elise

Or lol, try listening to this one with a full bladder 
 Relaxing music and beautiful nature

Dan Gibson (and others) have a heap of meditation / relaxation music :-

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dan+gibson+music&search_type=&aq=-1&oq=dan+gibson+musi


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ...but you must have headphones   very relaxing, great all-around sound.  - (refer first youtube of previous post ) -  Dan Gibson - Fur Elise



:topic
sometimes when I hear music and /or "crystal" sounds like that, I imagine what it would be like to be born deaf, and to be given a Cochlear implant - as a young kid - those unforgettable videos of kid's faces lighting up ...

the moment of activation 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJtTR_2Zp3g&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohmjv9NvqK0&feature=related

and I daydream what I'd recommend for the first sound for that kid to hear 

probably Peter and the Wolf
or Waltz of the Flowers
or something like that previous youtube with the ocean ... (although Fur Elise is a pretty hopeless tune imo -  just to digress again, wife and I were married to Fur Elise, lol , but that was only because she missed her cue, - as in curtain call,  not billiard cue lol - busy having a shot of whisky or something, and the tape had moved on from Ballad Pour Adeline, the intended song lol)

  Prokofiev's Peter & the Wolf (2006)

 Tchaikovsky - Waltz of the Flowers by BPO

 Richard Clayderman - Balada para Adelina (1998)


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

Speaking of CI Activations...
Firstly this song which most Aussies are probably familiar with  ... (never has it been sung with a broader smile lol) 

 Walzing Matilda

then the story behind it ...
Note the end of this youtube (incl the body language when she fears it might have been a failure   ...  ......  : ) ... 

Incidentally, she posted all these herself - you reckon she's chuffed or what lol

 Cochlear implant switch on

 Cochlear implant activation part 2


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

third song on post #367 refers ... 
can't get the damned thing out of my head lol

maybe "bend" it into advice to a teenage daughter - 
..... a blend of 
"More that one fish in the ocean" 
plus 
Robert Frost's "The Road Not Taken "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiqeRt9e5Fg



> SOMEONE ELSE'S STORY
> 
> Long ago
> In someone else's lifetime
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

Kickass Classical Top 100    - a stack of classical music (100 off) - great for identifying "those few remembered bars".    

Wish I could remember all the bars I've been involved with.. 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Classical+Music+Most+Popular+Top+100+&search_type=&aq=f


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amXBUlgDwz0  Classical Music Most Popular Top 100 (1-10)

etc (11-20),  (21-30) etc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPq4DmmeUSw Classical Music Most Popular Top 100 (91-100)


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ....maybe "bend" it into advice to a teenage daughter -
> ..... "More that one fish in the ocean" , etc



PS sorry to confuse here, but this is what I was thinking of avoiding 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=341738


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

john denver you say that the battle is over



> YOU SAY THAT THE BATTLE IS OVER
> 
> And you say that the battle is over
> And you say that the war is all done
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

> The song "What One Man Can Do" is about John's good friend and mentor Buckminster Fuller.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckminster_Fuller
> 
> ...




Someone has set it to Steve Irwin - the words fit like a glove  

 what one man can do: Steve Irwin (died 2006); ....  John Denver (died 1997)



> WHAT ONE MAN CAN DO
> Words and music by John Denver
> 
> I suppose that there are those
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 September 2008)

The audience applause at the end of the song was a defining moment.Were they applauding John Denver singing, the lyrics in the song or the animals that their (our) fellow beings killed?


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> The audience applause at the end of the song was a defining moment.Were they applauding John Denver singing, the lyrics in the song or the animals that their (our) fellow beings killed?



wys 
Re "Battle is Over" 
The first and second answers I suspect  - here it is live..  (although you could be right about the third as well  ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlJGvBa3KS0&feature=related

Re "What One Man can do" ....  Here Denver explains more about his friend "Bucky"  



> The video was introduced by John Denver, which was filmed in Sydney, Australia. The launch of the video was at the Sydney Convention Centre, Darling Harbour, Australia in November 1989 .



  What if? A New Global Option - Part 1


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEvdB52ctc0 "FLIGHT (The Higher We Fly)(My tribute to John Denver)"


> HIGH FLIGHT
> Music by John Denver; Lyrics by  J. Magee Jr
> 
> Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2008)

gr8 song this one - reminder for the businessmen out there - ask ourselves/ yourselves "wow, just why do we exist anyway" 
(so it's been posted before - lol - the time is appropriate for a repost ) 

  Bruno Pelletier and Celine Dion - Le blues du businessman



> J'ai du succes dans mes affaires, J'ai du succes dans mes amours , Je change souvent de secretaire
> *I'm doing well in my business, I'm doing well in my love affairs, I change secretary often*
> 
> J'ai mon bureau en haut d'une tour, D'ou je vois la ville a l'envers, D'ou je controle mon univers
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2008)

"Tell My Father; a piece from a musical by Frank Wildhorn and Jack Murphy about the Civil War. ....."
direct link and also embedded youtube:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnYOfMrpKpA&feature=related

 Tell My Father



> TELL MY FATHER
> 
> Tell my father that his son
> Didn't run, or surrender
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 October 2008)

repost :- (speaking of the American Civil War) 
  Ashokan Farewell by Jay Unger


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 October 2008)

Here's Sarah Palin giving her theory of the reason for the recent collapse of the US economy .. 

 Natalia - Blame it on the boogie


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 October 2008)

apropos of nothing in particular ...

except that this is how politicians behave to this day..  They lure you in with their singing , and then ... etc etc   

poly = many
tics = blood sucking parasites. 

 




> Ich weiÃŸ nicht, was soll es bedeuten, DaÃŸ ich so traurig bin;
> Ein MÃ¤rchen aus alten Zeiten, Das kommt mir nicht aus dem Sinn.
> Die Luft ist kÃ¼hl, und es dunkelt, Un ruhig flieÃŸt der Rhein;
> Der Gipfel des Berges funkelt In Abendsonnenschein.
> ...






> Die Lorelei Felsen
> 
> Heinrich Heine's poem and song " Die Lorelei Felsen" was banned by Adolph Hitler because Heinrich Heine was Jewish.  (Jewish German poet).
> 
> ...







> I don't know what it may signify ..That I am so sad;
> There's a tale from ancient times ..That I can't get out of my mind.
> The air is cool and the twilight is falling ..and the Rhine is flowing quietly by;
> the top of the mountain is glittering ..in the evening sun.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vql3WBPS8U
Roger Miller - Walkin' in the Sunshine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5qcDOAwgtQ
Roger Miller - Dang Me

 Roger Miller - You Can't Roller Skate in a Buffalo Herd


----------



## pepperoni (11 October 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=MEzpJbPf3PQ


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2008)

jeez pepperoni lol 
no way can I get to the end of that.  

Here's Roger Miller in more mellow (less frivolous) mood...

 Roger Miller - A Million Years or So

 Roger Miller: "Leavins Not The Only Way To Go"

 Old Friends - Willie Nelson, Roger Miller, Ray Price


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2008)

Roger Miller That's why I love you like I do


----------



## pepperoni (11 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> jeez pepperoni lol
> no way can I get to the end of that.




heheh .. there is 2008 music and 1908 music and never the twain shall meet.

"Yall know its a recession right!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2008)

The Muppet Show: Roger Miller & Watermelons - "In The Summertime"

Now - is that jazz?

or is it certifiable ? lol

PS Having just planted a heap of vines ( granted pumpkins rather than watermelons) I can identify with this youtube lol.

PS Now this is jazz - AND certifiable lol
 Muppet Show Moreno and Animal


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ...the anniversary of Matt Price and Bernie Banton's passings.
> 
> Manha de Carnaval - A song for Matt Price and Bernie Banton - sung by Astrud Gilberto





Matt Price played guitar and sang  (and really well) - but no youtubes of his version  are available ...

  Billy Joel - You're My Home - 1976


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 October 2008)

...
vive le(?)  carnival(?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 October 2008)

Still reckon this is one classic rendition of this one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbKoLqy9KCg
I Won't Send Roses - Michael Feinstein - Mack & Mabel


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 October 2008)

Bee Gees - You Win Again(LiveMelbourne89)

repost - still it's a classic ..


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 October 2008)

....


> YOU WIN AGAIN (Bee Gees)
> 
> I couldnt figure why
> You couldnt give me what everybody needs
> ...


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 October 2008)

I'm in the orchestreal mood...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2008)

ck, 
"The RIde of the Valkyries" from Die Walkure 

hey king ... how much better is ice skating to normal ballet ? 
you do a "throw" like that in ballet - triple twirl toehold whatsit whatever - and you'd have a ballerina with a broken leg ..  

 Shen and Zhao - The Nutcracker - 2004 Grand Prix Final LP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDG6RQimIao&feature=related


----------



## MS+Tradesim (23 October 2008)

Bond - Fuego


----------



## marcadrian (23 October 2008)

Wow I'm feeling young right now. And I'm 30.

Try Illyena - Mars Volta. If that musical brilliance doesn't make you happy you're not looking at life the right way!


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2008)

MS+Tradesim said:


> Bond - Fuego




MS you just have to delete some of the prefix stuff...
 

you have to double click the square (other than the arrow) and open it up in a new window...
(and be prepared to use  Cntl+R to reset if it doesn't open new window - sheesh.)

in short,  here's an example where it is easier to post the link (only) and forget about embedding.. 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=OMdW1o8H9cc


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2008)

yaahhhhhhhhoooooo
found it !!

been looking for this for months 

direct link:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8-SYaGNJ0A
embedded:-
 James Last Agogo-time after time


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 October 2008)

2020

Ice skates & roller blades NOT me, more toe tappin
(Don't even know if this is a *tune*) but gee whizzzzz

River dance finale...


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 October 2008)

Lets keep it this way...



Louis


----------



## nunthewiser (23 October 2008)

Police and thieves- The clash


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2008)

If you like Herb Albert try this one (if not, don't lol) :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOzA1DLoSY8 Herb Albert Golden Hits


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> (Don't even know if this is a *tune*) but gee whizzzzz ...  River dance finale...



ck,  yep - top stuff.  
folk-dancing-on-steroids as they say...

River Dance Finale~Michael Flatley & Jean Butler


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzpHvLWFUM  Zorba's Dance

"Hey boss! - you ever see a more splendiferous crash !!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 October 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCiNhsqOTDo&feature=related
embedded:-
 ABBA Lay All Your Love On Me


> LAY ALL YOUR LOVE ON ME  (ABBA)
> 
> I wasnt jealous before we met
> Now every woman I see is a potential threat
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 October 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReKzpMlb_zg 
embedded:-
  ABBA - Eagle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WNbyqgDpRk
embedded:-
 take a chance on me


----------



## gav (29 October 2008)

A few that help get me goin in the gym 

Rammstein "Feuer Frei!" 


Rammstein "Ich Will"


Rammstein "Sonne" 


Links 234


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fpgH3VyDXFU

embedded:-
 Ray Charles & Barbara Streisand - Cryin Time

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=z_k-CL3dJ8k

embedded:-
 Ray Charles, Jerry Lee Lewis, Fats Domino - Boogie live


----------



## robots (9 November 2008)

hello,

early river dance stuff:

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=b6gD_CwF5YM

thankyou
robots


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 November 2008)

gav said:


> A few that help get me goin in the gym




Gee gav I didn`t know The Kurgan out of Highlander was lead singer for Rammstein. (LOL).

Did like Feuer Frei and Ich Will.

p.s. never heard of Rammstein till today.


----------



## gav (9 November 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Gee gav I didn`t know The Kurgan out of Highlander was lead singer for Rammstein. (LOL).
> 
> Did like Feuer Frei and Ich Will.
> 
> p.s. never heard of Rammstein till today.




Yeah they would seem a bit odd judging from the video clips, especially if you have never seen or heard of them before.  The quality of sound on those clips is crap, which doesnt help.

Having Rammstein blazing loudly on my Ipod with good quality earphones puts me in a europhic state, like a trance, like nothing else is around me.  Helps me block out the pain, dig deep and go harder.

LOL, well I've never heard of "The Kurgan" before today, until I looked it up on Wiki!   I'd never go to one of their concerts though, some full on wack jobs there (as u could imagine)


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2008)

The Seekers - It Doesn't Matter Any More


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2008)

Blood Brothers, the musical  - great music 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=RRuZHdduQng


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2008)

Can't recall ever posting the lyrics to this one  
(You need to read em because you'll never understand her lol. 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=TU97vLkxxtY   Emmylou Harris - Two More Bottles of Wine



> Two More Bottles Of Wine
> 
> We came out west together with a common desire
> The fever we had migtha set the west coast on fire
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=rhF-Mqn-HEQ
embedded:-
 The Springfields - Island Of Dreams

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=aKofdthA9yg
embedded:-
 springfields-silver threads and golden needles


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 November 2008)

Here's a cheery lill number from Leonard Cohen lol 

"That's right, it's come to this,
yes it's come to this,
and wasn't it a long way down,
wasn't it a strange way down"  

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=-mxQ3nttY6g

embedded:-
 Dress Rehearsal Rag by Leonard Cohen




> Four o'clock in the afternoon
> and I didn't feel like very much.
> I said to myself, Where are you golden boy,
> where is your famous golden touch?
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fDiaGEPI0IQ
embedded:-
 Roger Miller - A Million Years or So

dead simple song - still it's well sung and heck, it might ring true to a few out there 



> A Million Years Or So
> 
> I’m not worried, ’cos l know
> I’ll forget you in a million years or so
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=dbKoLqy9KCg
embedded:-
  I Won't Send Roses - Michael Feinstein - Mack & Mabel



> I WON'T SEND ROSES from the musical Mack and Mabel
> 
> I won't send roses, Or hold the door
> I won't remember, Which dress you wore
> ...







> ... I love the way that "and roses suit you so" subverts the implications of the earlier lines and changes them from bombast to melancholy yearning.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 November 2008)

Choir comp on BBC - these kids can sing, but then they're Welsh, so what would you expect! 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=hAgs3BgTamw
embedded:-
 Ysgol Glanaethwy: Rhythm Of Life - Last Choir Standing - BBC One



> Daddy started out in San Francisco,
> Tootin' on his trumpet loud and mean,
> Suddenly a voice said, "Go forth Daddy,
> Spread the picture on a wider screen."
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 November 2008)

Wow! - these kids are good. 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=q0myARXti5o Ysgol Glanaethwy: All That Jazz

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=OAZKVnlVDPI Ysgol Glanaethwy: Try A Little Tenderness

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=jbg_g6GVDzY
embedded:-
 Ysgol Glanaethwy: Circle of Life 



> Ingonyama nengw' enamabala    [A lion and a leopard come to this open place]
> 
> From the day we arrive on the planet - And blinking, step into the sun
> There's more to see than can ever be seen - More to do than can ever be done
> ...




http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=q-nOHIx5cKE
 Ysgol Glanaethwy: Adiemus 




> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adiemus
> Adiemus is the title of a series of albums by British composer Karl Jenkins
> 
> Each Adiemus album is a collection of song-length pieces featuring harmonised vocal melody against an orchestral background. There are no lyrics as such: instead the vocalists sing syllables and 'words' invented by Jenkins. However, rather than creating musical interest from patterns of phonemes (as in scat singing, or in numerous classical and crossover compositions), the language of Adiemus is carefully stylised so as not to distract the listener's attention from the pitch and timbre of the voice—for example, as in African languages, syllables ending in consonants are rare. The core concept of Adiemus is that the voice should be allowed to function as nothing more than an instrument, an approach that has become something of a trend in recent choral writing (compare, for example Vangelis's score for the film 1492: Conquest of Paradise (1992)).


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=LiQX6FHGs7w
embedded :-
 SIX DAYS ON THE ROAD by CHARLEY PRIDE


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2008)

unembedded:-
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpRuKyksxks

Note the unembedded version works, but the embedded one doesn't 

embedded (doesn't work - more accurately, it only works if you double click the square other than the arrow) :-
 Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon



> GOODNIGHT SAIGON Billy Joel
> We met as soul mates On parris island
> We left as inmates From an asylum
> And we were sharp As sharp as knives
> ...


----------



## Bronte (26 November 2008)

Excellent 2020
Thank you v m 
(last one didn't work)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2008)

Bronte said:


> ...(last one didn't work)



Howdy Bronte - 
stick to this one then :-  
unembedded:-  http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpRuKyksxks
(To be honest, it's frequently easier to go for the unembedded version) 

PS Must be time for you to tell another of those jokes of yours. 

I still smile every time I see the Narrows Bridge lol :-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=130222

Or play darts for that matter 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=136976


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=NFh_lob51hw
embedded:-
 THE SEEKERS-ALLENTOWN JAIL

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=UA_iQico5XM&feature=related
embedded:-
  The Seekers-Isa Lei (stereo)




> Isa Isa vulagi lassa dina
> Nomu lako au na rarawa kina
> Cava beka ko a mai cakava,
> Nomu lako au na sega ni lasa.
> ...






> [English Translation]
> Isa, Isa you are my only treasure;
> Must you leave me, so lonely and foresaken?
> As the roses will miss the sun at dawning,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=5lj3lVF3lc0
embedded:-
 Les Miserables - Drink With Me (TAC)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=NrX_WT9LGzo
embedded:-
 Les Miserables - Bring Him Home (TAC)

Stacks more from Les Mis :-  
http://au.youtube.com/results?search_query=Les+Miserables+tac&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=krMHF1jtBCk
embedded:-
 James Taylor Whenever I see your Smiling Face
1m 50s mark:-
"No one can tell me that I'm doing wrong today 
whenever you shine that thing my way baby"  



> Whenever I see your smiling face
> I have to smile myself
> Because I love you (Yes, I do)
> And when you give me that pretty little pout
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 November 2008)

Yet another song from "Chess" by Abba composers:-

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=dDIZTmH6Qsw
embedded :-
 Murray Head - One Night In Bangkok

Lol - reminds me - I shouted my mum and stepfather a trip to Bangkok and Pattaya when I was staying in HK.   Went to a disco - at about 10.30pm they cleared the dancefloor, - "floor show time".  And two kick-boxing girls came out and really went for it !! - a new meaning to the word kick boxing I can tell you  

Or another time , lol - I went with a mate to the Intercontinental in Bangkok - that great old hotel where Joseph Conrad, Somerset Maugham etc wrote a stack of books etc - he had met a girl who invited him to star in a video commercial for Arrow shirts.  I tagged along for fun , and sure enough they were short and I was paid cash to be another of the plebs wearing a Woolworth's shirt.  (I think he's still waiting for the cheque to arrive in the mail lol) 

I believe that ad was played in cinemas.  Anyway "Mr Arrow" had pins all the way up his back lol - I made a mental note - never trust an Ad lol.  



> Bangkok, Oriental setting
> And the city don't know that the city is getting
> The creme de la creme of the chess world in a
> Show with everything but Yul Brynner
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 November 2008)

You can listen to youtubes from days gone by
and time capsuled dreams set to REM
But for 60’s nostalgia - complete with a sigh - 
you can’t go past PP and M 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=rPnLK1WnXxg Early Morning Rain 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ93dg8mnUk Don't Think, Twice It's All Right 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=TY-699M7j3g  If I Had My Way
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=1OL-GIBRzGc  San Francisco Bay Blues 

and one from the tour of Aus in 1968 (melbourne) :-
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=HES_KOmkTvs The House Song

or this one from who knows when :-
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgf2FeEe0sI Have You Been To Jail for Justice
embedded:-
 Have You Been To Jail for Justice PPM


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA
embedded :-
 Dschinghis Khan - Moskau (in German)

and in english :-
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=hDnLIYd0hZY  english version



> Moscow, Queen of the Russian land.
> Built like a rock to stand.
> Proud and divine.
> Moscow, your golden towers glow,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 December 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=qfiVc0X9Ewc
embedded:-
 O-Zone - Dragostea Din Tei

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragostea_din_tei
Romanian song - seemed to do ok in USA and UK (and particularly France) 


> Mi-ia-hii
> Mi-ia-hoo
> Mi-ia-haa
> mi-ia-haha
> ...






> O-Zone - Dragostea Din Tei
> Title translation
> "Dragostea din tei" is written in Romanian. There are several proposed translations of the title, such as Love from the lime trees (also called "linden trees")






> It shot to the #1 spot on the Eurochart Hot 100, where it remained for 12 weeks.[1] It reached number 3 in the United Kingdom and 72 on the U.S. Pop 100, and it was number one for 15 weeks in France


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 December 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob1vR1ME9GU&feature=channel
embedded:-
 Odetta sings "House of the Rising Sun" at Music Has Power Awards

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=SR9pjERl1yA&feature=channel
embedded:-
 Odetta performing "This Little Light of Mine" at Music Has Power Awards



> December 09, 2008
> A Tribute to Odetta
> 
> The great Odetta passed away Tuesday, December 2nd. As we mourn her passing, those of us affiliated with the Institute for Music and Neurologic Function also celebrate her life, and wish to note how grateful we are that we were able to host one of Odetta's last public performances, at the Music Has Power Awards in New York City on September 8th.
> ...


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 December 2008)

Eddie Grant-Electric Avenue 

What a guy! And what a serious and vitally important song for South Africa!


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 December 2008)

Radio Birdman- ALOHA Hawaii FIVE-O


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 December 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins- Album Siamese Dreams - Cherub Rock
One of the best lead breaks ever made!


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 December 2008)

sydneysiders allegedly being encouraged to sing this song tonight :-
"hey sydney youre so fine"

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=hz95d9JbpEA
embedded :-
 Spice Girls - Hey Mickey

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,27574,24853902-5006009,00.html



> PACK the pom-poms and prepare to cheer in the New Year as Sydney sings its way into 2009 to the tune of '80s hit, Hey Mickey.
> ...
> As fireworks provide the big bang beat, The Daily Telegraph can reveal partygoers will be encouraged to sing along with the localised lyrics: "Hey Sydney, you're so fine, you're so fine, you blow my mind."


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2009)

Same song as sung last night on the shores of Sydney Harbour ... (about 8.45pm last night). 
introduced then as an "acknowledgement of country" by Geoffrey Gurrumul Yunupingu (Bapa = Father)
Here at an earlier previous venue. 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=I8IhETsPMw0
embedded :-
 Geoffrey Gurrumul Yunupingu - Bapa (+lyrics)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRCBN9nyzI
embedded:-
 Geoffrey Gurrumul Yunupingu



> Geoffrey Gurrumul Yunupingu, hauntingly beautiful song in his native tongue, you dont need a translation when the music touches your heart..



"didn't have a left hand tuned guitar handy, so he took a right hand one, and learnt to play it upside down ". 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/entertai...s-to-the-future/2008/12/29/1230399113151.html



> Kicking off the formalities will be an "Acknowledgment of Country", welcoming spectators with a traditional smoking ritual while singer-songwriter Geoffrey Gurrumul Yunupingu performs.
> 
> "I know I will probably shed a tear because one of the things that's happening, the Acknowledgment of Country, will touch me because that's a really special thing," Roberts says. "Showing all sectors of our community celebrating together is really quite important for me."
> 
> Roberts, who has worked with a creative team of seven people over the past 15 months, says this year is about the future. "Looking at what's happened before, where we're going as a nation, all sorts of things come into play and I think [this year] everybody's looking at where they are, whether as an individual, a nation [or] in their own relationships," she says


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 July 2009)

Mein Herr Marquis- Louise Fribo & The Danish Chamber Players
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyAV3JYcGLc&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 July 2009)

2020 said:
			
		

> Mein Herr Marquis- Louise Fribo & The Danish Chamber Players



oops - try this link instead :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0DONFA1BTc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqv0Z4ShShg&feature=related
Louise Fribo - Oh Mio Babbino Caro


----------

